# Cedrik's photo album



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok my new one I'll put them in this tread.

took some pic of my _Poecilotheria ornata_ today

im speechless in front of this beauty
Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 19, 2005)

Georgeous!! One of my favorite pokies


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

lets go with some _Poecilotheria_

_formosa_











_ornata_






_pederseni_






_regalis_
Juvenile





















Sling











_rufilata_












PS: the MAIN reason why I handle my ts when rehousing / photo session if for a pretty important thing for me. Some time ago I realised I was'nt comfortable with having a tarantula on me, a murinus runned on my hand and I shaked it to remove it "reflex" . this day I decided I had to fix that. I started with small and docile species , and then I was getting little bigger one, a bit more nervous. now I can handle a 4 inch specimen of any species without problem . this is pretty important Imo as I begin to have a collection , that will happen one day and I dont want to have the stupid reflex to shake my hand or even worst squish it. Now everything is under control and im pretty happy of it.

i'Ve to admit theres a part of fun to


----------



## Nate (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice pix!  

Do you think slings / juveniles tolerate you more for handling compared to adults?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

Nate said:
			
		

> Nice pix!
> 
> Do you think slings / juveniles tolerate you more for handling compared to adults?



well ... smaller they seem's less defensive, but more speedy.


----------



## PinkLady (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice T's and pics Kirdec...you gutsy man letting them sit on your hands...lol


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

_Acanthoscuria geniculata_










Cleaning herself


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

_Holothele incei_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_
sling





molting







_Ceratogyrus darlingi_
Adult female















Its environment







Sling












and more ...

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_ prosome





we can see the horn from a different angle


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2005)

im in fire, lets go with some more

_Avicularia avicularia_





couple











my cohabit


----------



## syndicate (Dec 19, 2005)

awesome pics as usually kirdec!how do u go about handling all the pokies?do u just let them crawl onto your hand?


----------



## tarsier (Dec 20, 2005)

very nice collection, kirdec.

love the pokies:}


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 20, 2005)

syndicate said:
			
		

> awesome pics as usually kirdec!how do u go about handling all the pokies?do u just let them crawl onto your hand?


yes i let her walk on my hand, and then they usually try to go up my arm lol

thx both


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 20, 2005)

freshly molted _Xenesthis immanis_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 20, 2005)

_Theraphosa_
_apophysis_

















_blondi_





its environment


----------



## Sadistik (Dec 20, 2005)

Great collection you have there especially that X. immanis sling:worship:


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice indeed ! 
What kind of camera do you have ?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 20, 2005)

Crimsonpanther said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed !
> What kind of camera do you have ?



canon power shot A410


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 20, 2005)

_Stromatopelma calceatum_






_Pterinochilus_
_lugardi_
She's missing a leg  I dont even know why!





a real nightmare for cricket, this one got both leg's cutted










already got an attitude, knocking on the container wall's when I move around quietly!





a cricket, still alive, but surrounded and stuck in web! she left it alone and came back a bit later, it was death orparalysed from the venom I guess, I was fascinated to watch that






_murinus_





heres a pic of her drinking, also observe the environment





here she is, a bit later  webbed til the top of the container with tunel


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2005)

_Psalmopoeus_
_cambridgei_










with its little eye's flashing





leg close up








_Irminia_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont think i need to say what I think of this species, i'll let the pic say it all
Megaphobema robustum


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2005)

bad picture of my ornata sling molting


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2005)

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_











_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_





















_Cyclosternum schmardae_






_Ephebopus murinus_




















then she decided she would gimme some trouble in the rehousing, striking out of its container


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 21, 2005)

hey very nice collection and pics of course!! im soo jealous, do you actually get that close to your P.murinus or do you zoom in!? either way very nice!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> hey very nice collection and pics of course!! im soo jealous, do you actually get that close to your P.murinus or do you zoom in!? either way very nice!!!!! :clap: :clap:



I never zoom as it gives less good result


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2005)

_Nhandu chromatus_

Is this cricket in touble ?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2005)

_Hetescodra maculata_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2005)

_Nhandu chromatus_
molting


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2005)

Venom test
by _Poecilotheria ornata_

heres my partner






heres the attack, the cricket got a pretty good size in comparaison of the specimen.







I removed it after 45 sec- 1 min. the cricket was unmoving


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2005)

very small
_Grammastola aureostriata_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 23, 2005)

Toc Toc Toc, who is it ?
_Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 25, 2005)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 25, 2005)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 26, 2005)

_Poecilotheria formosa_
Ghost  NO EDIT OR TRANSFORMATION ON THIS PICTURE


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2005)

_Holothele incei_ 
spiderling






_Pterinochilus murinus_
Nymph


----------



## Mike H. (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pics man !! 

Regards, Mike :clap:  :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2005)

Thx you Allen

Scolopendra "malaysia"






Scolopendra subspinipes






Trachycormocephalus "neon blue leg centipede"





Unidentified


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 28, 2005)

:worship: great shots :worship:


----------



## Crunchie (Dec 28, 2005)

Excellent photos Kirdec, I love looking through this thread. Not only are the photos fantastic but you've got a nice variety of tarantulas to show as well. Your ornata is my fave I think though, can'twait til I get my one!:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> Excellent photos Kirdec, I love looking through this thread. Not only are the photos fantastic but you've got a nice variety of tarantulas to show as well. Your ornata is my fave I think though, can'twait til I get my one!:clap:



Thx you Crunchie  I do my best


----------



## DragonMaiden (Dec 28, 2005)

Your pix are fantastic .... not to mention your collection.  I love your chromatopelma (4give the spelling)  You should take pix professionally  if u dont already. :clap: :clap: :clap:  AWESOME!


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2005)

DragonMaiden said:
			
		

> Your pix are fantastic .... not to mention your collection.  I love your chromatopelma (4give the spelling)  You should take pix professionally  if u dont already. :clap: :clap: :clap:  AWESOME!



yeah thx  

I been thinking about it , getting into photography ... im new in the world of picture soo I might consider getting into that a bit more and who know where I can go


----------



## DragonMaiden (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I think your gifted.  You get the details of the T's.  your angles and lighting are awesome.


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 28, 2005)

what camera are you using?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2005)

wolfpak said:
			
		

> what camera are you using?



Canon powershot A410


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 29, 2005)

1 inch
_Brachypelma vagans_


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 29, 2005)

*I enjoyed the Tour*

A Super Photo Thread.  Aren't you concerned about a possible Pokie bite?
What kind of camera gives so much depth to images?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 29, 2005)

mexican8s said:
			
		

> A Super Photo Thread.  Aren't you concerned about a possible Pokie bite?
> What kind of camera gives so much depth to images?


Canon powershot A410


not im not concerned about a pokie / tarantula bite at all, its a part of the game if it has to happen i'll take this like an experience because what I read about the bite report on net are all kind of different version, I wanna make my own conclusion. So the day its gona happen im gona note and see the real effect. im not saying im gona love the pain, its just an awesome experience that has to happen in a collectioner life.


but hey im not sadic im not searshing to get bite hehe, i judge if the tarantula is receptive or not before


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 30, 2005)

Awwww mate thoses photos are amazing! I love your setups too! No wonder your T's love you eh! I love the T on the bike! lol That really was a great picture!.

Im soooo jealous! I have now extended my wish list! i'll have one of those, and one of those! oh! and they look nice! i'll take one of those too! lol


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 31, 2005)

*Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 2, 2006)

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 2, 2006)

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 3, 2006)

Woops  EDIT


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2006)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2006)

_Poecilotheria fasciata_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2006)

1/4 inch _Pterinochilus murinus OCF_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2006)

Hysterocrate gigas, jumped out of its burrow to catch this cricket.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_


----------



## G_Wright (Jan 4, 2006)

All I'm going to say is I liked Andy Mathews reply to your reply to your murinus handeling pics on the T store

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=5760&st=0#entry43944



Kirdec said:


> beleive me I really observed her a long time before doing it, she was very calm and receptive (I know you will tell me we cannot say how they'll react) also, i'll almost be happy when i'll get bite because what I read on internet are all kind of different version that we cannot really trust, I wanna make my own conclusion of this, I dont say its a nice experience, but an awesome one at least, personally, and this is just my opinion I know everybady has his own on this subject, but I THINK that its an experience that every collectioner should have
> 
> 
> I used to be extremly against handling and in the middle of every handling debate ... one day I realised I had problem with having a tarantula on me, when my murinus jumped out of its container and runned on my hand, I shaked it, soo this day I decided to handle small and docile species ... and took larger specimen, more nervous ... with the time I finally could control my stress and adrenaline when I had a T on me, and unfortunatly I began to like doing that AT SOME CONDITIONS ; only in the rehousing / photo session, wich are kinda rare.
> ...


And I have to say I agree with him posting a picture of a muppet to sum you up. 

Another reason why I dont condone the handeling of T's it makes you look bad. and this time it not just me that thinks this is stupid.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2006)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> All I'm going to say is I liked Andy Mathews reply to your reply to your murinus handeling pics on the T store
> 
> http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=5760&st=0#entry43944
> 
> ...



this is just opinion's  nothing bad

I just dont know how ppl can have an opinion when they were'nt here ... did you forget every tarantula got its own attitude, some murinus will be very defensive and crazy, some will be less nervous.

this said, im sure I wont learn you something , tarantula are MUCH MORE docile OUT their environment. I was in a photo session, the specimen was out its environment for about 5 min , taking great picture and she was cooperating, very calm, sometime speedy but nothing bad.

I never tought I would handle this species but hey she was very calm, whats wrong ?


----------



## G_Wright (Jan 5, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> this is just opinion's  nothing bad
> 
> I just dont know how ppl can have an opinion when they were'nt here ... did you forget every tarantula got its own attitude, some murinus will be very defensive and crazy, some will be less nervous.
> 
> ...



and alot of mine seam calm. you wont be saying that when it bites you.

I still say your very silly


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 5, 2006)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> and alot of mine seam calm. you wont be saying that when it bites you.
> 
> I still say your very silly


lol I know men ... you say it at all the end of your message till the begining you said I was a muppet, stupid, silly ... well all the synonym of stupid ... I think you said them all


I still say you very silly as well  and been thinking from pretty much the begining, and also, you should work a bit on youre "social" skill's, does'nt seem's to be youre speciality, im not alone to say that, lots of ppl think like me, you should ask yourself couple of question


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it comes down to personal prefrence ! 
To each there own !


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got this pretty big and very cute Poecilotheria rufilata male  waiting for him to mature and I send him to some females


----------



## Taco Pope (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice pics. I liked them so much I went and bought a Powershot A410.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 7, 2006)

Taco Pope said:
			
		

> Very nice pics. I liked them so much I went and bought a Powershot A410.



a very good camera you wont regreat, she does all the work for you! I dont have much merit to have for my picture , really this camera is awesome its hard to take not-good picture with that.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 15, 2006)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 15, 2006)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 15, 2006)

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome pictures as usual Kirdec!:clap:


----------



## subzero.xml (Jan 16, 2006)

nice models =P


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 18, 2006)

Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome pics Kirdec, as always. What sort of lighting do you use for photograhing?


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 19, 2006)

thx 

in the dark, or sun lightning


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 30, 2006)

_Poecilotheria_ ...

_formosa_






_rufilata_


----------



## king7 (Jan 31, 2006)

great pics

very cool pics of the OBT,never seen anyone handle them before.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 31, 2006)

hehe thx  I like that picture also


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome new pics Kirdec, love the _P. rufilata_.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 31, 2006)

thx yes she's awesome 

Im sending my male rufilata soon


----------



## zahiro (Feb 1, 2006)

Good collection. 
Congrats.


----------



## Ralph (Feb 1, 2006)

how a nice collection u had!!!!AWESOME Ts.


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice pics Kirdec! Congrats!!!


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 10, 2006)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens environment


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2006)

Heres the underground chamber of my _Ephebopus murinus_


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2006)

Male mature _Acanthoscuria geniculata_


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2006)

My futur spider room, theres 3 spider room in total, each spider room contain 4 colomn


----------



## Mike H. (Feb 13, 2006)

Cant wait to see it finished !! 

Regards, Mike :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 14, 2006)

This is my mature Acanthoscuria geniculata ... this was my first tarantula and now i've to send it for breeding  :cry  :cry 

here we can see how it spins web












Here he's building the sperm web






Loading the embolus ... As you can see, when they build a sperm web there's always kleenex around just in case lol


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 14, 2006)

_Xenesthis immanis_ molting


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 18, 2006)

Xenesthis immanis






Abdomen hair's


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome pics of an awesome T!! :worship: 
looks like it has grown quite a bit!


----------



## crawldad (Feb 19, 2006)

Kirdec, anytime someone asks me "why would you have Tarantulas as a pet?", I take them to our Photo threads and show them how complex they really are.  Your series of photos of the Xenesthis immanis molting reminds me ,again, how amazing these creatures are.  Awsome job my friend, keep 'em coming !


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 19, 2006)

thx both , im doing my best


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 27, 2006)

Spiderling-Juvenile
_Stromatopelma calceatum_


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 27, 2006)

Spiderling, 1 inch
_Psalmopoeus pulcher_


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 27, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_ sling


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2006)

_Scolopendra subspinipes_


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

crawldad said:
			
		

> Kirdec, anytime someone asks me "why would you have Tarantulas as a pet?", I take them to our Photo threads and show them how complex they really are.  Your series of photos of the Xenesthis immanis molting reminds me ,again, how amazing these creatures are.  Awsome job my friend, keep 'em coming !


I agree... your photos are some of the nicest ive seen on the internet...


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2006)

thx for the compliment, the calceatum has to be one of my favorite, very nice looking species, for sure a species i'll specialise as it is African


----------



## common spider (Feb 28, 2006)

Dude you pics are very cool as well as the animals.


:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2006)

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Mar 1, 2006)

Amazing pictures. We are working on our snake room now. but I will eventually need a special place for my T's too


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2006)

_Theraphosa blondi_


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2006)

Envy Exotics said:
			
		

> Amazing pictures. We are working on our snake room now. but I will eventually need a special place for my T's too



very nice hope the work goes well


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 10, 2006)

_Brachypelma vagans_


----------



## r4iney (Mar 10, 2006)

What camera are you using? Awsome thread with the quality pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 10, 2006)

I think im gona put the camera I use in my signature, I wrote it 2-3 time in this tread and more then 10 time on other forums ...

Canon Powershot A-410


----------



## Socrates (Mar 10, 2006)

GORGEOUS animals and stunning photos, Cedrik.  :clap: :worship: 

I love looking at your photo album.

What camera do you use again?   (<-- just kidding!!!)

---
Wendy
---


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 10, 2006)

Thx Socrates


----------



## David Burns (Mar 10, 2006)

Kirdec- your PM box is full. I cannot respond to the PM you sent me.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 10, 2006)

you have some oustanding setups! mind posting any of the overall setups? 

ammmmazziingg


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 10, 2006)

its everything except professional lol


my home made setup, wich is my closet in reality


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## CedrikG (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## CedrikG (Mar 15, 2006)

My ... room ?


----------



## cricket54 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, thats so nice and neat in that room! We have to have our tanks and containers in different rooms here. Running out of space so that limits our collecting more arachnids .

Sharon


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah I begin to be out of space  too  fortunatly my spider room is getting good


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 15, 2006)

Here we can see 2 of my spider, 2 on 3


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 17, 2006)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Kirdec- your PM box is full. I cannot respond to the PM you sent me.



The clean up is done


----------



## MRL (Mar 17, 2006)

I like your set ups kirdec, very space savvy. Pics look great as well, that wasn't necessary for me to say.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 17, 2006)

well the compliment are always apeciate


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 17, 2006)

very organized and very nice room!!!!! of course as we all know great pics! 

whats the room with the dog going to be?


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 17, 2006)

> whats the room with the dog going to be?


On the picture we can see a spider room at  the left, theres another one just in front of it, to the right , the room is going to be a loft, theres another spider room at the entrance of the loft for a total of 3 spider room

its going to be done in june or so  there i'll have more then enough room for my 
inverts.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 20, 2006)

_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 21, 2006)

Aww, that is a cute sling! Great pics as always. What kind of camera do you use?
Kidding!

What breed is your dog? Kirdec is it? He is beautiful!


----------



## Arlius (Mar 21, 2006)

What species is that last pic Kirdec? and BTW congrats on handling! It's good to see that not everyone conforms to the idea that T's should basically not be handled period!
Why do people that have been in the hobby for a few years and never really handle think they know better? It's the same kind of people that try and make decisions for everyone else in other matters in life that have nothing to do with them in any way. (like drugs and cigarettes) :wall: 

Anyone ever pay attention to the people that study and photograph etc for a living? For example... Ruud, from Buggin' with Ruud. He has absolutely NO problems with handling. He knows how they behave, he knows what they are going to do. No T (unless you are allergic or small) will kill you, only cause alot of pain. On the other hand, a Sydney Funnel Web will! Yet, Ruud felt comfortable handling it... he must be stupid etc etc etc!  

If you don't have the stomach or desire to hold your T's, then fine, don't. Do not however rag on people that do. As far as getting bitten, you are 4 times as likely to get bit doing other things (feeding, cleaning, etc) than handling. No one is going to handle a T thats being defensive. SO, if its not being defensive, and you can get it on your hand, it will be alright.

Like Kirdec said, T's are no where near as defensive/aggressive once they are out of their homes! Its inside the enclosure that most bites happen...!

Again, kudos to you Kirdec, beautiful photos!


----------



## Keith Richard (Mar 21, 2006)

Arlius said:
			
		

> As far as getting bitten, you are 4 times as likely to get bit doing other things (feeding, cleaning, etc) than handling.


...only if you're not paying attention!


----------



## Arlius (Mar 21, 2006)

Same for handling. If you don't agree, then even if your paying attention, it is still the same as I said. (Burrowing species for example...)
Its the picking up part thats dangerous, but if you aren't stupid, it's limited (read the bite reports, most of them you could see it coming, as they say in their hindsight.)


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 21, 2006)

The last picture is _Holothele incei_


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

Pterinochilus murinus environment


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow Kirdec looks very nice!!! where did you get that bark stuff? or infacet where did you get all the materials? outside? thats where i find all my stuff, works very good too.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes of course I find everything outside, thats the best to do


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 27, 2006)

It always looks better!!!! MORE ENCLOSURE PICS!! i love enclosure pics.. if you havent noticed =D


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ environment


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow !! great looking tanks man !! 

Regards, Mike :worship:


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

Thx Allen, cant wait to see the picture of your enclosure with live plants


----------



## syndicate (Mar 27, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> My ... room ?


man u got tanks everywhere!what species is in the tank right next to your bed?lol


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

> man u got tanks everywhere!what species is in the tank right next to your bed?lol


_Ephebopus murinus

Poecilotheria regalis

Ceratogyrus darlingi

Pterinochilus murinus

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

_another _Pterinochilus murinus_

and a _Theraphosa blondi_

are those in my room


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 27, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ environment



wow VERY NICE, what exactly is that thing in the middle? is it a stump? howd you get it?

again very NICE! :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes its an old stump with roots under giving enough room for the _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ to do a home


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 27, 2006)

awesome set ups!  :clap:   i need some more variety in mine i think.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 30, 2006)

_Cédrikotheria Kirdeconotheria_, very rare species very underrated in the hobby


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 30, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> _Cédrikotheria Kirdeconotheria_, very rare species very underrated in the hobby


Hi cedric, very nice sp but did U already sexed your Cédrikotheria Kirdeconotheria?
heheheh...just kidin  


Very nice enclosures man.
What is that u used for the cyaneo, a root?


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 30, 2006)

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> Hi cedric, very nice sp but did U already sexed your Cédrikotheria Kirdeconotheria?
> heheheh...just kidin



hahahahahaha nice one 

About the Chromatopelma , this is its enclosure and yes this is an old roots


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 31, 2006)

a little card to show to ppl


----------



## Nate (Mar 31, 2006)

Great show keep it going!

Hey, where did you get that (plastic?) giant T?
It's sweet!



			
				Kirdec said:
			
		

> my home made setup, wich is my closet in reality


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 31, 2006)

a friend gave it to me


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 2, 2006)

Scolopendra subspinipes







Terminal leg here, we can see the right one that is is growing back







Scolopendra Subspinipes Malaysia "Cherry red"


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 2, 2006)

gorgeous pedes man! i cant wait till i get my first! those enclosures look very nice as well, mind showing them off?


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 2, 2006)

Heya Hunter

I'll take picture in the next day's ... Keep an eye on my thread


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 2, 2006)

ah alright! thanks!! Of course ill keep an eye on your thread! haha


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 2, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Scolopendra subspinipes


Finally something without 8 legs ;P  Very nice pics.
At your place I'd reduce flash power in your camera. You should avoid these 'reflections' on scolopendra's surface.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah well I tried at sun light but they really hate light. I'll try with reduced flash, thx.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 3, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ sling


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 3, 2006)

Heteroscodra maculata sling


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 11, 2006)

_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 11, 2006)

nice pics!  i can't wait for my n chromatus' to finally show some adult coloration!  they are growing so slow!  i think my b vagans or g aureostriata have out molted them


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 11, 2006)

hehe! thx man

yes they are'nt very fast grower, i've got some very small sling here that are taking their time.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 11, 2006)

Cyclosternum schmardae


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautifull N. chromatus  I have two, probably in the same age as yours.

Your pictures are still too bright, but except this problem they are very nice


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 11, 2006)

I'Ve tested at the job, when I entered my photo album I said Ohh my dog, my pic are so bright!! from this monitor (wich is very dark) they're excelent... i'll have to fix that because my "lightning" on my monitor is to MAX, but still kinda dark.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 11, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> I'Ve tested at the job, when I entered my photo album I said Ohh my dog, my pic are so bright!! from this monitor (wich is very dark) they're excelent... i'll have to fix that because my "lightning" on my monitor is to MAX, but still kinda dark.


Yup, thats very important. I use calibrated 'classical' CRT monitor... I don't trust and don't like LCD screens.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 15, 2006)

_Poecilotheria ornata_

Not the best pic ever but oh well ... better then nothing


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 15, 2006)

_Nhandu chromatus_ getting juvenile, 2 inch


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 15, 2006)

Ceratogyrus darlingi catching a super worm, video

http://xcessiv-vids.com/kirdec/Catch.wmv


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool video Kirdec!


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 17, 2006)

Thx, yeah I loved how he catched it, very slow and delicate


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 17, 2006)

Heres a container I like pretty much ... For my 2-3 inch arboreal specimen they work's well.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 18, 2006)

Heteroscodra maculata sling environment


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 18, 2006)

*very nice collection!  I especially love the avic babies - they are so dam cute!

I have 3 avic avics myself and can't wait till they molt into the blue phase! 

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 18, 2006)

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ environment


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice environments you made there Cedrik.
Im sure your Ts are very happy there.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 24, 2006)

*Kirdy!*


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 24, 2006)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 24, 2006)

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ juvenile, 1 1/2 inch or so


----------



## neilkane (Apr 24, 2006)

*nice spider nice setup*

very nice setup m8 you got their well done. your t looks lush.


----------



## 8 legged freak (Apr 24, 2006)

*very* nice pics and T's as expected  :clap: i am insanely jealous  

vincent


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 25, 2006)

My futur spider room 

Theres 3 spider room in total, each spider room contain 4 column. each column will be closed by a glass door in front. There's gona be wheel system to roll each shelf we gona build on each column, and each spider room will be heated and humidified as I wish 

If everything goes well im gona use it in a couple of week's, I cannot wait to transfer my tarantula there.

My plan was to keep my _Poecilotheria_ in the spider room 1, my African in the spider room 2, so I can keep my _Poecilotheria_ colder and with more humidity. I dont know what im gona do with the spider room 3, as I want a collection 50% african and 50% Poecilotheria, but im sure i'll find something. The white thing coming off the roof are electricity for my the black light 

spider room 1





spider room 2





spider room 3


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 25, 2006)

and we are drawing a Pterinochilus murinus in broken ceramique on the ground, in the middle of the loft.


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 25, 2006)

That room will be awsome when its done !!! 


Regards, Mike :worship:


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 26, 2006)

We are all waiting for your marvelous spider room to be ready.
Great work with broken ceramica, are you doing it yourself?

Nice dog you have there, is it a "dogue di bordoux"? (I dont know how to write it :8o )


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 26, 2006)

It's a Bull Mastiff female.

Thx for the comment's!

My dad help me A LOT here, im not alone.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 26, 2006)

Cedrik, I see a LOT of african sp's and not a lot of NW stuff, what's the deal?

As always, NICE pictures 

Mori


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 26, 2006)

There's also a group called New World ?


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, there is new world and old world.  New world refers to the america's (western area's), while old world is africa, asia, australia etc (easter area's).
Only NW spiders posess urticating bristles.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 26, 2006)

Hehe I was kidding mate


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 26, 2006)

Haha, thought so.  You have me scared for a minute.;P


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 26, 2006)

By the way if anybady has some nice looking tank or just easy-maintance tank to show me, post a picture or a plan of it please!

As we will start building our tank we need some good idea.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats how my _Poecilotheria ornata_ show me love by feeding and watering her ... _Poecilotheria ornata_ ... I think lol, I'm stupid and I did'nt write the names on their new environment ... now i've like 14 unidintified _Poecilotheria_! ...  But oh well i'll Id them a bit later, I can already ID some of them, and this one looks very much like one of my little _ornata_...


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 29, 2006)

Bad picture of my new female _Poecilotheria fasciata_, she's weak I just received her and she was a bit dehydrated, and I did'nt want to bother her with that so the photo session been quick. The sun was very strong to.





and its new environment


----------



## bodar (Apr 30, 2006)

sweet man nice collection


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 30, 2006)

The middle of my loft where my spider room are 

_Pterinochilus murinus_ , unfortunatly theres a little mistake to correct, theres missing a segment on the leg 3 :wall:  my fault. Still look AMAZING


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice kirdec, you gotta show us an overall pic when its done!!! Again OUTSTANDING!

when you collect stuff from outside, what do you do with it, do you wash it?


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 30, 2006)

I never use soap or such thing, I boil it 10-20 min.


----------



## P. Novak (May 1, 2006)

Oh wow your stuff looks hella more interesting then mine! I like the bark and sh*t you get. VERY NICE.


----------



## CedrikG (May 1, 2006)

_Poecilotheria fasciata_ again ... she's a real beauty  here she's exploring


----------



## CedrikG (May 2, 2006)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, environment


----------



## TheNatural (May 2, 2006)

Fasciata and cyanoepubscens, I love both.

Nice pics as always cedric and your enclosures are really outstanding.


----------



## CedrikG (May 2, 2006)

Thx! Im waiting for this _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ to molt so I can try a breed


----------



## CedrikG (May 5, 2006)

_Poecilotheria pederseni_ "I think"


----------



## Socrates (May 5, 2006)

WOW! 

I haven't visited your thread for a while, Cedrik, and boy oh boy your pictures are outstanding, your critters gorgeous, your dog is just totally awesome, and that spider mural (out of ceramic)....well....I'll be by to chisel it out for myself.    EXCELLENT, excellent job. :drool: :clap: :drool: :clap: 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## CedrikG (May 5, 2006)

Thx you Wendy, and thx for the terrarium picture as well. :worship:


----------



## CedrikG (May 14, 2006)

This is a very bad day for me. I found a dead _Poecilotheria_ infested of mite!!!! could'nt beleive it its the first time it happen to me and I did'nt see them coming, looking at this picture make me crazy


----------



## P. Novak (May 14, 2006)

OH man thats sucks kirdec, im sorry for your loss! Howd you keep her?


----------



## CedrikG (May 14, 2006)

The problem is the ventilation I need more.

_Poecilotheria_ sp.


----------



## P. Novak (May 14, 2006)

ah alright, how much or what kind of vent. did you have with the one that died?

NIce pokie!


----------



## CedrikG (May 14, 2006)

it happened with those container, as you can see the ventilation was *CLEARLY* not enough, and I still dont understand how I did'nt see those little * ... * coming ...

I learned a lot today again ...


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

For those who grow their own cricket colony, I found something that they seem's to become totally crazy when they tuch it they start eating immediatly, even apple was'nt making that effect  ... and this thing is extremly rich in nutriment, I suggest it.


----------



## BigBryan (May 15, 2006)

the best picture yet! haha jk! what made you decide to use beans?


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

Because they're very rich in nutriment, I dont see the point in giving unhealty cricket to my Ts, and those beans seem's very good.

Some ppl that do a lot of exercice eat this, I tought ... if its so good for us, I guess its not that bad for 'em, I gave a try with a cricket, and imediatly he started to eat.

I give some carots, some apple and a bottle with beans in the cricket tank, and with a regular rehousing and cleaning the cricket are very healty


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ RCF sling.


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

_Holothele incei_


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

*WOLFY* _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ spur AND bulb.


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

they took a photo of me by surprise while I was thinking to my next tarantula.


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

_Poecilotheria fasciata_ having a lunch


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

_Poecilotheria fasciata_ prosoma


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

_Theraphosa_ sp.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 16, 2006)

nice ts kirdec!  how big is that murinus sling?  seems about a molt ahead of my twins  

looks like your fasciata has a single lonely mite.   :}   was wondering the difference between the white and red ones?  i have had mites on my ornata but they were white/gray colored.     thanks.


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

Im sorry I dont see that mite    Dont tell me theres also mite in my fasciata tank ... i'll cry

and I cannot answer your question I dont know mite much

the murinus is + or - 1 inch, this is the 3rd molt after the pre-larvae stade.

EDIT : I think I spoted this mite ... or ... maybe a grain of substrate ... i'll check its tank CLOSELY


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

I think ur right man ...  :wall: :8o   I dont know what this thing is .... but its a little bug imo ARGHHHH i'll get crazy


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 16, 2006)

yea wasn't completely sure it is a mite..i have heard of red ones and it looks like its reflecting light.  it is on the ts right chelicerae.  i hope it is just substrate    i hate mites


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

The problem are in the tank that I used natural substrate ... I tought that by letting it dry out was enough, i'll ALWAYS put the substrate in the oven now ... omg ... I got TON of rehousing to do


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

ok ... actually theres 13 tank to rehouse (because of substrate) and maybe I forgot a couple ... ... ...

I guess we learn from our mistake , I HOPE we do :wall: 

Mite are now my #1 ennemy


----------



## billopelma (May 16, 2006)

Don't succumb to 'mite panic' so quickly...
If I saw mites on my t's if anything I'd throw some more outside dirt in.
I have occasionally but rarely seen mites on my t's, usually while looking at a picture of one. I then take more pictures, look for more mites, and never find any. Then I look for the original one and can't find it either. Until I see multiples of them on a t, I've pretty much stopped worrying about it. I have about 40 T's all with natural, unsterilized stuff in with 'em, a lot that are kept slightly moist and have never had a 'bad mite' issue. I would'nt panic over that one spec on that one T if that's all there is. Just keep an eye on it, if it's wandering around (not attached) it could even be a benificial type. Usually the attached (bad) ones are on a border area, leg joints, pedicel, that sort of thing and usually they're off white/yellow in color and fat/shiny looking. After you sterilize the substrate how will you then sterilize all the live food you put in...? Completly closed systems are very difficult to keep closed. Just my opinion, of course.

Bill


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

Thx for the info Bill, yes I agree and thats what I tought I was going to do even before you post here, I was going to let it dry out a little then rehumidify it a bit later with keeping a good ventilation. This said I rehoused all my smaller specimen because I could clearly see many mite and at this size thats dangerous.

about the _fasciata_ female, I think like you its nothing to worry about, but with my last died _Poecilotheria_, I agree my stress level is high. I'll keep an eye on this big girl but I looked closely for any parasite and did'nt see many, (1) in all the tank, soo ...

Finally ... after like 20 rehousing, I finally can calm down. They're my babys I want them to be perfectly healty or I freak ...


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

_Megaphobema robustum_







Back leg


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 16, 2006)

Nice. i saw my robustum for the first time in months last week. Does yours burrow a lot or its it out in the open? Awesome pics as always Cedrik.


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

Its one of my biggest bull dozer ... even worst then my _Hysterocrate_ sp.


----------



## CedrikG (May 17, 2006)

Aeration fixed and rehoused.


----------



## CedrikG (May 18, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_


----------



## CedrikG (May 21, 2006)

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Great photos like usual kirdec! Do you take your Ts out for photos?


----------



## CedrikG (May 21, 2006)

it depend, for this one yes ... and by example the robustum was in its environment ... When I feel i've to take a picture immedaitly of a specimen that is very nice looking but the environment does'nt permits me to take good picture (because some of my environment have to many hiding place) then I take it out


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Ah alright, hm sounds like a good idea, i may consider doing something like that! So you have a picture tank? or do you place them on a random natural object?


----------



## CedrikG (May 21, 2006)

I usually wait for a rehousing and thing like that for a picture. So what I usually do is I build a decor on my bed that im going to represent in its new environment and I take a picture of her there. So what you see there is a representation of what I have in the tank.


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Oh wow that is really creative and smart!!


----------



## CedrikG (May 21, 2006)

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## CedrikG (May 21, 2006)

Thx Demon


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Thx Demon


haha, well its the truth!

Nice P.regalis, ive been wanting one forever now!!!!!


----------



## CedrikG (May 25, 2006)

I been herping a little today, found many thing and took a couple picture, it is for sure the breeding season theres TONS of male! very nice looking and very fast to.

























On the water, they "swim" very well.


----------



## P.Portela (May 25, 2006)

Nice spider.

In Spain there are very similar but i only saw in the books.


----------



## CedrikG (May 27, 2006)

_Poecilotheria regalis_ juvenile, took some quick shot when rehousing the jewel


----------



## CedrikG (May 27, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_ The white thing are were in the old substrate I was using ... not a very nice looking


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 28, 2006)

Very nice (as always) Kirdec!!!!


----------



## CedrikG (May 28, 2006)

Thx man  I can hardly wait to move in my loft, in about 1 week we will do the finalisation of the spider room and then take some picture, the loft itself is really almost done, very nice looking.


----------



## CedrikG (May 30, 2006)

_Poecilotheria perderseni_


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2006)

yo kirdec, i am starting to see your pictures all over the internet! haha cool stuff and keep up the good work!


----------



## CedrikG (May 30, 2006)

Thx Randy, how is the forum going ? all fixed now ?


----------



## CedrikG (May 30, 2006)

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ juvenile


----------



## CedrikG (May 30, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata fang


----------



## Apophis (May 30, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Poecilotheria rufilata fang


I sure hope that's a molt you're holding...   :}


----------



## Arlius (May 30, 2006)

I would think so, fangs being that close to his finger aside, that would be one dead T (look at the legs and how 'squished' it is overall (deflated would be a better word..)


----------



## CedrikG (May 30, 2006)

Oh yes its only a exuvium  I would never do that to one of my living specimen


----------



## CedrikG (May 30, 2006)

and one more time with the old substrate that I hate so much

_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 30, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Oh yes its only a exuvium  I would never do that to one of my living specimen


Lol. If that were a living specimen I would be more worried about what it was going to do to you.

Awesome picture by the way :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (May 31, 2006)

_Ephebopus murinus_ thats looks a little bit dehydrated  ... I dont understand, she had acces to water in its last environment!  Its old substrate formed a big BLOCK and it was'nt re-humidificable anymore ... I did'nt know it was dehydrated


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 1, 2006)

New arrival  Thx Mike H., very well packed

_Heteroscodra maculata_ mature female.













Unfortunatly we had problem with the _Pterinochilus murinus_, *a real horor story*, here what I found when opening the container, my heart stoped beating ... Fortunatly, she seem's to have made it, with a missing leg and extremly weak, she's having a nice drink right now ... There will be no picture for couple of fays / week ... I placed it in the shower with hot water, because at the begining she was stuck on leg I and leg IV, the shower seemed to help here, I did'nt think she was going to made it !


----------



## morda (Jun 1, 2006)

Very, very nice pics and great collection!
Those E. murinus and H. maculata are awsome! Keep up the pics comming!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 7, 2006)

New addition, Thx Lorgakor


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice Heteroscodra maculata! Gorgeous female!


Hows the Usamabara doing after the arrival and molt?

Nice P. lugardi. I have always has a sweet spot for the baboons.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 7, 2006)

Ha ha, she certainly does look fat! Looks like she has a wonderful new home, and a great photographer!  Very nice picture.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 7, 2006)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Hows the Usamabara doing after the arrival and molt?



She looks better now but been hiding a lot, she webbed and hided ... probably getting some strengh back!

@Lorgakor : the best home ever  Thx again man I been waiting for this sp. a long time, especially a mature female!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 7, 2006)

maculata looks sick!!how big is she?must be a handful haha.cant wait till my sling starts showing more color


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 7, 2006)

she's about 4 1/2 inch!  a real beauty


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 9, 2006)

Beautifull H. maculata 

I hope your usambra won't have any problem during next molt.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 10, 2006)

Ceratogyrus marshalli, Thx to Eman


----------



## BigBryan (Jun 10, 2006)

wow i havent seen a sp. like that before! coooool


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 10, 2006)

_Poecilotheria miranda_


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 10, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_, second specimen


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures Kirdec - I'm already missing those guys...


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, at least you know they're in a good home. You will have the chance to have some sling when I mate them


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2006)

That's true - thanks man!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 12, 2006)

Kirdec how has the Pterinochilus murinus been doing were you able to get any new pics of her ?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 12, 2006)

Not yet, i've tried to feed for the first time today and she refused. I tought I would give her some more time before taking picture. She refuse feeding but seem's out of danger. This said, she hide all the time till then so its hard to tell!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 25, 2006)

that marshalli is amazing!def one of my fav african sp that i am keepin right now.mines just starting to get its little horn.there really cool tho.they web alot and construct awesome burrows but i still always see mine out in the open.all around great species!!!i plan on gettin a Ceratogyrus brachycephalus for my next horned baboon


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah _Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ has to be my favorite _Ceratogyrus_ sp. , but unfortuantly they're not avalaible here


----------



## syndicate (Jun 25, 2006)

ahh thats to bad.well ther ein the us so it cant be to long before someone gets some up there.u had a chance to pick up any of the aussie t's yet?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 25, 2006)

Im into African sp. , I dont think there will be anything else entering in the house


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 26, 2006)

_Grammastola aureostriata_






and a very rare tarantula species!


----------



## TheNatural (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Cedrik,

Nice pics as always, I love the green moss on the wood you have used as background for the aureostriata.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 26, 2006)

Thx mate


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 27, 2006)

You are a brave one Kirdec! She really is a sweety isn't she?  

Awesome pictures, your dog is adorable!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 27, 2006)

Heum not brave hehe, I just love to much my ts

Yeah both are very adorable, this is what I could'nt resist

thx for the coompliment


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 15, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus _female new environment


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Gigas (Jul 15, 2006)

is that a UMV or a burrowing RCF????


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 15, 2006)

the color form of the female is unknow actually, but it looks like a UMV


----------



## Gigas (Jul 15, 2006)

is that the bad moult murinus? if not are there pics of her before she burrowed that i havent found


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 15, 2006)

No, this is not the Bad molted _Pterinochilus murinus_ RCF, this is another one.

I'll be taking picture of this specimen soon, I did'nt want to bother her, this said, she ate its first cricket 1 week ago, it looks in better shape, and im very happy of it


----------



## Gigas (Jul 15, 2006)

I think i'll go for UMV with that female, its good to here that females doing well whatever your doing for her your doing it well, keep it up


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes it looked to UMV to me to. Its very sad I could'nt get a UMV male ... I have no idea where I could find a male , I already feel lucky to have a female of this color form!

This said, I wont be trading any sling or a few one, and if I do trade any i'll be warning the other guy that they might have been mixed up in color form :8o


----------



## Gigas (Jul 16, 2006)

the two colour morphs are often mixed up, you really need experience with both to tell the difference and even the its some times hard! 
dont feel bad about the cross Kirdec, umv is supposed to be a NCF and RCF hybrid anyway


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes you got a point ... but its still sad

heres a pic of my new dog! he'S 5 month old and he's as big as my 2 years old female  hahaha, he's going ot be a real bear
He gave me a nice smile for the camera 






here they are playing together ... well .. the female is trying to play with him but as yo ucan see he's not interessed at all hahaha *leave me alone, im sleeping*


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everybady ... heres my _Poecilotheria fasciata_ that got something weird on its chelicarae untill her last molt ... I decided to take it my hand so that it does'nt move and does'nt resist, but even there ... its IMPOSSIBLE to remove this thing, its very hard, and I dont want to injure her chelicarae ... because if Its like glued to the specimen!

Have you ever seen this before ?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 16, 2006)

it looks like tree sap to me.were there any logs or anything from outside in its enclosure that could have had that on it?


----------



## Gigas (Jul 16, 2006)

hemolyph scab??? i suggest leave it , it doesnt look like it is impairing the T's life and will probably break down and come off theres also like bald patch above the scab


----------



## Mike H. (Jul 16, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> it looks like tree sap to me.were there any logs or anything from outside in its enclosure that could have had that on it?


I agree looks like tree sap....

Regards, Mike


----------



## syndicate (Jul 17, 2006)

nice marshalli!!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 18, 2006)

amazing shots of that cambridgei!!  love the carapace one.  this is my favorite species i think....maybe i should get more


----------



## Gigas (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice one  lets hope that next moult comes quick


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 19, 2006)

nice pics Kirdec Im glad too see she is doing good


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2006)

wow nice cambridgei kirdec!mine just molted recently to.love that carapace shot.ive notived this genus grows real fast to.love em!


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 19, 2006)

Thx everybady, Yes I agree the _cambridgei_ is a real jewel ... under rated in the hobby we never heard about 'em!

Thats true, they grow very fast as well


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 23, 2006)

I tought I would send a picture of my little puppy


----------



## syndicate (Jul 30, 2006)

is that a male lurgardi?or a different color sp


----------



## syndicate (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah it almost looks like a murinas ncf?i dont think ive ever even seen a male lurgardi before tho.

escapee in the bathroom  
glad u found that haha


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 30, 2006)

Water spider with an egg sac


----------



## Endora (Jul 30, 2006)

Really beautiful pictures. I was amazed with everyone i saw. You also have a great collection. :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 30, 2006)

Thx man


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 31, 2006)

*Warning* : Dangerous dog


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 1, 2006)

Mated _Pterinochilus murinus_ eating a roach ... unfortunatly we dont see the roach lol, it is deep in the burrow :evil:


----------



## Gigas (Aug 1, 2006)

UMV baboon?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes this is what we think


----------



## Gigas (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice T, What size is she?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 1, 2006)

about 4 1/2 inch ... Very nice specimen


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 1, 2006)

Great pics of the mac !!! 


Regards, Mike :clap: :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 1, 2006)

Thx man

Does that remind you something ?


----------



## syndicate (Aug 1, 2006)

beautiful maculata man!great pics


----------



## Andros666 (Aug 2, 2006)

Baboon, which species of baboon spiders can be in communal tank? I know pterinochilus can be, but anything else ?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 2, 2006)

I am not sure i also heard about _Pterinochilus_ sp. like _murinus_ can tolerate other individual from a same sac, but for the other, I cant tell ... Ask Richard Gallon or Timo Raab about it, I dont want to answer something wrong


----------



## Gigas (Aug 2, 2006)

none ?????


----------



## Andros666 (Aug 2, 2006)

BakuBak was kept 100 spiderlings in communal terarium and all were live together


----------



## evilarachnid (Aug 2, 2006)

GREAT PICS!!!:clap:  :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 6, 2006)

My new Ceratogyrus darlingi, about 1 inch


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 6, 2006)

_Citharischius crawshayi _


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 10, 2006)

*>>Baboon:* I really liked ur *Heteroscodra maculata*! But isnt she aggressive? I've heard that maculata is verry aggressive?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 11, 2006)

Nilsson said:
			
		

> *>>Baboon:* I really liked ur *Heteroscodra maculata*! But isnt she aggressive? I've heard that maculata is verry aggressive?


Not agressive ... it is very nervous / unpredictable / a bit defensive I would say.


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 11, 2006)

ahh okey! I have Poecilotheria, can u recomend me to buy an H. maculata?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 11, 2006)

Their behavior are pretty much the same, depend on each individu of course. In my opinion if yoiu have no problem with your Poecilotheria sp., you're probably OK for a Heteroscodra maculata, this said .. always be carefull


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 11, 2006)

ahh okey thanks m8. We'll see what happens:} 

//Nilsson


----------



## Gigas (Aug 18, 2006)

V nice! im deffinately a fan of Ephebopus, nice T Baboon


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 18, 2006)

Psalmopoeus irminia sling , the sac of my friend hatched and my male mated the girl


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 18, 2006)

That's one hell of a good looking dog. Your T's look great too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 18, 2006)

Pterinochilus murinus "UMV" (thats what we think ... but how can we know ... impossible to tell)


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 18, 2006)

ok ... wich one I start with ...


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 18, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 19, 2006)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ adult female.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 20, 2006)

This organ can be seen on fresh molts. Related to the labium, this organ is like a stomack ... And thats why tarantula cannot eat just after a molt, both fang and this stomack are freshly molted


----------



## Gigas (Aug 20, 2006)

I always thought it was just like an oesophagus of sorts, i never thought it was actually the stomach


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 20, 2006)

_Heterothele vilosella_ , in need of a rehousing ... already


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2006)

*Just how we like it*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 25, 2006)

God I hope that's your dog's mouth


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 27, 2006)

Fortunatly for me yes 

_Helothele incei_ unsexed






_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Aug 27, 2006)

Baboon said:
			
		

> ok ... wich one I start with ...



Guess 10 and get a freebie??? ;P


----------



## Andros666 (Aug 28, 2006)

how big is incei?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 28, 2006)

By eye,  2 1/2 inch


----------



## Andros666 (Aug 28, 2006)

so above 6 cm, but how big is she`s body


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 12, 2006)

Heya everybady .... long time no see, so enjoy those new picture 







are'nt they lovely






Ceratogyrus bechuanicus






Chilobrachys fimbriatus






Poecilotheria regalis, new environment






freak dog


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 12, 2006)

The easiest way to capture a tarantula in my opinion

Step 1





Step 2





Step 3 





Step 4





Step 5





Step 6





Step 7





Final Step


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 14, 2006)

_Heteroscodra maculata_, adult female


----------



## JonathanF (Sep 14, 2006)

I really love your picture thread mr. Baboon. 
For the 100th time, I think you've the best picture thread ever


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 14, 2006)

hehe cheers mate

_Poecilotheria fasciata_ freshly molted


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 15, 2006)

_Poecilotheria formosa_ , unsexed specimen


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 17, 2006)

Found my dog sleeping in a very funny position


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 18, 2006)

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ environment


----------



## TheDarkness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi man

good pics...

Theraphosa blondi!! bahhhh

its a dream for me...

hehehe


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 18, 2006)

I was waiting 2 Stromatopelma calceatum today and received 2 spider that look very much like Heteroscodra maculata to me. The ventral side is also to pale imo to be a calceatum












Specimen #1






specimen #2


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 18, 2006)

hi, it´s indeed a Heteroscodra maculata. You can see that on the thickend Leg IV.


----------



## x-fan (Sep 19, 2006)

what can i say, i've got only one or two posts in this forum. And your pics made me write another one, just to say 10x) .
I'm dazed, i was looking at your post for about 2 or 3 hours and what can i say ... it was all said. 
I've got just 3 t's but i guess their number will start growing. 
Every time i see posts like your's all i wanna do i s to go and spend all the money i can get on T's  
That's from me, i wish you best of luck with your T's, and what were the other two 4 legged spiders you have :?  ...aaaaah.. yes the dogs ... hehe they are cuties too ))


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 19, 2006)

Thx X fan and have a good continuation in the hobby. Dont hesitate to ask question


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## CedrikG (Sep 19, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ RCF juvenile unsexed.






_Poecilotheria pederseni_ freshly molted.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 19, 2006)

great spider pics... 

but i have to say the pic of your dog sleeping almost made me choke on my lunch! 

i can't even imagine how that doggie came to be sleepign in that position... seriously, that is a 1 in a million picture

great great pic man!


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha I was trying to hold my laugh when taking the picture to dont disterb him, I was like omg ...


Thx for your sweet comment's


----------



## bodar (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL man i bet your dogs back was sore!!
very nice collection you have there baboon, very nice indeed.:worship:


----------



## TheNatural (Sep 21, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> great spider pics...
> i can't even imagine how that doggie came to be sleepign in that position... seriously, that is a 1 in a million picture
> 
> great great pic man!


I absolutly agree 100%


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 21, 2006)

your "unknown spider" appears to be a very light color form of the "cross back spider" (Araneus diadematus) its the most common spider in the world apparently. and they make a decent pet. you can feed them up to a VERY large size.. I have seen them with an abdomen the size of a bouncy ball.


----------



## Natemass (Sep 28, 2006)

youve got sum awesome ts man i wish i had the time and money to care for all them cuz i no if i could id have just as many.......


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 28, 2006)

Thx dude. Yeah it cost a lot of money I cant even estimate the money I spended in this hobby. But oh well this or something else ...


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 29, 2006)

_Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum_, and not _Stromatopelma calceatum griseipes_, because the leg #1 femur is dark and not pale.


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Just gone thru the first page on this thrread and my god some fantastic pics of stunning spiders!


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Video ; Handling _Pterinochilus murinus_ umv
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...s/?action=view&current=murinushandling007.flv


Thats a cool vid! And i swear about halfway thru i saw it jump from one arm to the other!

BTW, the red colour makes it look just that bit extra eerie!


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 29, 2006)

How many T's do you have in total now?
Great pics, as always!


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 29, 2006)

Actually i've around 120 tarantula

Every tarantula can jump but the arboreals one probably can jump better, I never seen a Theraphosa or Acanthoscurria jump like that.


----------



## Scott C. (Sep 29, 2006)

very cool videos bro.


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

What do you use to make these vids? Celphone? If so how do you convert them from 3GP format?


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 30, 2006)

No I use the video option of my camera ; Canon power shot a-410, but this camera is'nt good at all in video as we can see


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

Ive taken a vid of my T with my cellphone. Looks pretty good but it has sound which i wish it didnt!


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 30, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> What do you use to make these vids? Celphone? If so how do you convert them from 3GP format?


AVOne 3GP  Video Converter


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 30, 2006)

Baboon said:


> No I use the video option of my camera ; Canon power shot a-410, but this camera is'nt good at all in video as we can see


i have found i need to flood the area with light from at least a couple lightbulbs or my camera has problems too.i think videos in daylight would work very well, but have never tried it


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi everybady.

A lot of people seem's nervous about rehousing some "hot" species. Heres some video that show how simple it can be, of course, its not always that easy lol. Personally I simply dont let them do what they want, I try to control them as much as I can (without hurting them of course), just so that they get in mode "run away" and not "Maybe I've a chance to take him down  )

Pterinochilus lugardi




Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes its a bit harder of course
Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, im not a big fan of this method but it can be usefull in rare occasion ...

Grabbing method


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 3, 2006)

That last one was really great, it's amazing the change once it was out of its home.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes indeed! 

sometime they will get calm and docile, but sometime they will also get in MARATHON mode, lol, but still there we can see a big difference in de defensive behavior.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Excelent videos, you make it look SOOO easy!(I wouldnt be that brave!)

BTW, if you want to get rid of that reddish colour cast get a 80A or 80B filter from a camera shop and either screw it onto the front of the lens or oif theres no thread you might be able to glue one onto a lens cap that has been butchered to give a ring rather than a cap!


http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00009WBCL.01-A2JI299HQFXCU6._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 4, 2006)

*One day, a male Pterinochilus murinus knocked to the door of a female Pterinochilus murinus, and love quickly explosed.*









*But as time was going he was spending more time and more time in the female house so ... of course she started to yell that he was never doing a thing and he should get a job and bla bla bla (you know how they are ...) so they divorced. He kicked her out of the burrow and changed the name of the house owner.*









*The poor female without house and protection for the cold night had to build a cocoon of web in the corner, like a dog.*









*Sometimes she look at him ... thinking to any way to eliminate him and who know if its not to dirty in there maybe get back in the burrow!...*









*
Aaaaawww ... is'nt love a wonderfull thing ?* 



SORRY FOR THE HORRIBLE ENGLISH!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice sequence, and nice story to tell the kids eh 
Funny,  inoticed that with this species at least, its the female wears the bright colours!

BTW, what is the meaning of your symbol under your name?
Looks like  vertebrae!


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been thinking to a logo for a long time that would represent what I am focussing on - The African theraphosidae of course - .  I was really amazed of typical abdominal mark of some Pterinochilus - Stromatopelma - Ceratogyrus - etc ...
If you look you will recognize my logo in the abdomen mark. Its not exactly the same because I based myself on a Pterinochilus murinus, and still there I modified it a little its not exactly the same, but we can easily recognize it.
To me it also look like a spider , because there's 4 leg on each side with 2 big eye's lol. It also can look like the face of someone, with the 2 eye's well visible, and a beard (represented by the line)

Example;
Pterinochilus murinus






Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Very neat. I just realised it remins me of Anomalocaris, a prehistoric water creature:
http://images.google.co.uk/images?s...&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2006-23,GGLG:en&q=Anomalocaris


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 4, 2006)

True man, nice looking creature


----------



## Crunchie (Oct 4, 2006)

Lovely photos as usual on this thread, I am holding you responsible for the fact I have just ordered an OBT along with my nice little G.iheringi's.:liar:


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 4, 2006)

Haha that is my mission


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

*Q for baboon/vids*

Baboon. I use photobucket but it wont let me upload my vids. I have no problem uploading my pictures tho.
The vids are in 3gp format but it should work. It seems i get a javascript error


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry it worked the first time with me


----------



## Sunar (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice pictures and funny story 

Hopefully me P. murinus unburies itself soon fresh and molted so I can see her again!

~Fred


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 10, 2006)

but she took back the control  Now he's out and not happy of it


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 19, 2006)

A Pterinochilus murinus unknow color form that I received about 1 1/2 month ago, that looks gravid to me as it is getting bigger and im not feeding her. Im hoping for a sac


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi cedrik, thanks for the comments in my pic thread.

Funny sexual soap opera.  

I love your new logo, very conceitual and also very nice stheticly. I didnt realize where did U took the idea from, before I red the explanation, but I knew I had seen it before. congrats.

Question: do you put your P. murinus couple together and just leave them there by theirselfs?


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi mate.

They have been 1 1/2 week together without problem, this said I think the problem were going to happen as they were fighting for the hide couple of time a day  .

Thx for the nice comment about my logo my friend.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 20, 2006)

Guess who I found in that container this morning ?   Of course the escaped _Poecilotheria miranda_.


----------



## Gigas (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol! how did she get out?

And wow, this thread has had 17000 views!!!!


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 20, 2006)

Hehe Thx Gigus.

I took it out with a sticky wood


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 21, 2006)

A lot of people asked about how I removed the Poecilotheria miranda from there. Theres some technique usefull, like getting it out with a stick of wood, this said I dont think this is the best thing for her as its gona take about 25 min to take it out. The other technique is to use water, im gona let the video explain himself.

But thing went bad at the end ...  This video show how to stay calm


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 21, 2006)

:worship: :worship: LOLLLLL What an excellent suspense video man!!! You should name it what to do when a tarantula starts to crawl up your face !! Excellent, I'm watching it again:clap: 2 thumbs up for that calm performance!!!


----------



## james41777 (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks for sharing that video!
I'm sending them to my friends..lol
I'd be freaked out


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 21, 2006)

Neat video, I wonder how many others would be so calm(I wonder if _I_ would!)


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Thx everybady   hope it helps to show how to react in a situation like that


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 23, 2006)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, unsexed specimen new environment


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 23, 2006)

:clap: Very nice cambridgei:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 23, 2006)

Thx man, look like a sub-adult Psalmopoeus cambridgei to me ... we'll see next molt


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 23, 2006)

Another very nice T!


----------



## demode (Oct 23, 2006)

You sir! ARE CRAZY!! I'd freak out if a pokie was hanging on my throat..


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 23, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ unknow color form "look umv", at the entrance of its burrow.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 24, 2006)

heres the male that mated her.


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice colors this female murinus


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 24, 2006)

Im totally amazed by the picture I just made made of this _Pterinochilus murinus_ ... but im mostly confused! I had this specimen for a couple of month now and I have picture of her in the last month, the carapace is totally different ... 

theres 2 option;

o The carapace changed of coloration, then come my question : *WHY ?* it does'nt look like the color change of an incoming molt to me "like the exoskeleton becoming darker on the leg joint when a molt is coming " ? It looks clearly like the carapace have this dark coloration naturally ... Also, it molted 1 month ago, I doubt it will molt again ...

Second option;
o I'm lost (that is very possible) and the picture I am showing as comparaison are not the same specimen ... But im 99.9% sure they are. lol

So here is an example of the specimen earlier





Now, the same specimen some month earlier.


----------



## urs (Oct 24, 2006)

There is still 0.1% that your wrong. 
Great photos, do-like all of yours!:clap:  The first one is amazing!

Best regards Uros


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 24, 2006)

_Hysterocrates_ sp. , I really appreciate those.


----------



## urs (Oct 24, 2006)

Rare sight! :clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 25, 2006)

_Hysterocrates sp_. "gigas"











_Ceratogyrus sp_. "marshalli" , looks like an hybrid specimen.











_Theraphosa sp_.


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 25, 2006)

Really beutiful marshalli 

I love spiders from Old World.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 25, 2006)

Mopre nice pics Baboon!
But in the second pic of Ceratogyrus sp. "marshalli there appears a lump on the back its cephalothorax, what is that?


----------



## Gigas (Oct 25, 2006)

Ceratogyrus just have a hump there,


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Gigus! I just found this on wikipedia.com too:
"
C. marshalli features the biggest horn, where it stands straight up about 1cm. There are several probable functions for this horn: according to a study by Rick C. West in 1986, it provides an increased surface for the attachment of the dorsal dilator muscle, which aids in drawing in liquefied food into the sucking stomach at a faster rate; this way, the spider can retreat to a safe place faster. It also increases the area for the midgut diverticula to expand during times of nutrient and water availability, analogous to a camel's hump, helping it to survive in its arid habitat during droughts."


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 25, 2006)

Not every _Ceratogyrus_ sp. posses a protuberance gigus, only those:


_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus sanderi_



No one really know for sure why some species of this genus posses a protuberance, but we can ID the species that posses this by looking at the angle, the shape, and size of it


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 25, 2006)

Remember that _Pterinochilus murinus_ unknow color form that was possibly gravid, I posted picture of her couple of days ago.

that was her







I found that this morning. I transfered this girl in same time then the picture, and untill yesturday there was no web. It looks to much webby in there to just be normal ... Either a molt or egg's in my opinion :yes:  Something weird ; I could see its abdomen this morning and it is much smaller in size  But theres no exuvium around "from what I can see, hard to tell"


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 25, 2006)

She blends in very well with her backround-looks a very natural shot!


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 25, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 25, 2006)

Underside of _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ ... and ... my wonderfull dirty glass, lol


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's my beautifull large female _Ephebopus murinus_


----------



## urs (Oct 26, 2006)

Your photos are realy something special! :worship:  Love to look them! Keep up the good work! :clap: 
I read that the horn supposed be for the storage of water. Ok I also read that is ussed for the muscle, but I guess nobody knows for sure.:? 

Best regards Uros


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 26, 2006)

Thx for the compliment



urs said:


> I read that the horn supposed be for the storage of water


In my opinion if it was that simple, we would know it. It must have been the first hypotheses from the taxonomist.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 26, 2006)

Another view of the sac


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 26, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree, she's beautiful!


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 27, 2006)

My Home

Kitchen .. no table as I was using it for feeding my Ts lol






Where I can chill out 






Mosaique, in the middle of the loft






Spider room #1, Actually ... we did'nt work at all on the spider room yet, this is only the base in reality. We have to build all the terrarium, and build module into the spider room, we also have to install glass door on the front of each columb ... theres lots of work to do and this is nothing of what its gona look like in about 3 weeks. When feeding time comes I bring the table and i can work very easy.






Spider room #2 ... unfortunatly not full yet 






Theres a spider room #3 exactly like the other one but its compltely empty for the moment.

Spiderling work station


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 27, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ burrow


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 28, 2006)

:clap: Love the floor mosaic!!:worship: Did you work in its design and construction yourself? If so, that's very impressive, kudos to you!:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 28, 2006)

This is based on a picture I made a couple of month ago, and my father worked it out, he's the artist in all this 

the picture ;


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 28, 2006)

:clap: Very impressive indeed, and very well executed too!:worship:


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 28, 2006)

Hehe, yeah man , we can take a picture in hand and look the picture, mosaique, picture, mosaique ... and the mark and detail are mostly there


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 28, 2006)

:worship: I'm enjoying watching that mosaic again man! I'm carefully studying the design and wow the details are almost perfect, you're dad did an awesome job executing this!:clap:  LOL I'm even showing it to my girl 'cause she's yelling at me why am i still glued to the laptop and to come to bed and sleep lol but she says she likes it


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice mosiac  I remember when you first posted it and how much I liked it. But this time I noticed something. There are no tarsus on leg III.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 29, 2006)

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ juvenile ... the picture is dark im sorry I got some problem with setting the lightning


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 29, 2006)

Baboon said:


> My Home
> 
> 
> 
> Where I can chill out


Looks like your dog has taken up prime position there!
I like the clock on the wall BTW,antique?




> Mosaique, in the middle of the loft


So cool,love it. but I'd have that in the kitchen!


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I dont know about the clock I got it as gift 

Thx for the comment! Hehe yeah look like my dog was in the middle of a move heh


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 30, 2006)

_Heteroscodra maculata_ spiderling soon juvenile ... EXTREMLY hard to take a "not bad" shot of this species in its tank


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 5, 2006)

A couple of new picture, I was bored ...

_Poecilotheria fasciata_, juvenile, unsexed






I fed a roach to my Poecilotheria fasciata adult female, and the roach droped some living larvae while it was getting .... eated!






Pterinochilus chordatus environment, theres a deep burrow under that leaf in the middle.





And another one, the burrow is in under those rock's.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everybady, i've not been on for a while, heres couple of shot I took
Poecilotheria regalis, freshly molted






I dont know ... look female to me ? very hard to tell ...





Heres what I see...






Ceratogyrus darlingi burrow






Heteroscodra maculata, it is a pale coloration instead of dark coloration like the Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum






Stromatopelma c. calceatum underside






Mated Pterinochilus murinus unknow color form, getting bigger


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 19, 2006)

Nhandu chromatus spermathacae (I know someone who gona be happy  )


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2006)

I received some roach from a friend, heres in what im housing them.






Not very visible on the picture, but theres a screen on the hole


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2006)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 29, 2006)

hi man, nice Ceratogyrus Marshalli.

Maybe you will see some of this genus "in loquo" next year, i hope so.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes they're seriously a must in any collection man :}


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 30, 2006)

_Heteroscodra maculata_, young mature female.






Environment, I keep one side moister because of course its a species that come from tropical region, but also because this specimen was dehydrated 1 week ago and im sure it will apreciate a nice drink, then i'll let it dry out and re-humidifiate the substrate after.


----------



## Vys (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice H.maculata enclosure! Looks somehow 'rugged' and natural. Pretty mosaic, too.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 3, 2006)

Ephebopus murinus on a roaches


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 3, 2006)

Vys said:


> Nice _H.maculata_ enclosure! Looks somehow 'rugged' and natural. Pretty mosaic, too.



Thx man, yeah I loved that piece of wood, looked perfect for a nice juvenile _Poecilotheria_ sp. or young mature female _Heteroscodra maculata _


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 3, 2006)

Baboon said:


> _Heteroscodra maculata_, young mature female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that set up with that tube of bark,looks very natural and easy to do!


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 3, 2006)

Thx !

Roaches life aint easy ...


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 3, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Thx !
> 
> Roaches life aint easy ...


:clap: Awesome shot man.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 3, 2006)

Pterinochilus chordatus environment


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice kirdec, I love the way you used the barks


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 3, 2006)

Thx man, im usually covering their pre-made burrow by a rock - leaf - or bark like this ... Trying to do something good


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi people.
Another Pterinochilus chordatus burrow, lol







Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 4, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Pterinochilus lugardi


What an awesome pose!


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 4, 2006)

heres some cheap container you can get for your juvenile arboreals and fossorial species, wich include most of the african theraphosidae so they're good for me.

I love 'em very much, thx Martin by the way for them.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 12, 2006)

Pterinochilus murinus environment















And the mysterious ball


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 12, 2006)

ow, natural plants again? cool


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi bro!

Well these are'nt really plant but just long herb, and seem already dead because its very cold here and they could'nt live anymore. Anyway, theres already a master of the "natural environment" here on the forum so i wont steal his job


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 13, 2006)

Heres some individu from the sac. They're already showing those Harpactirinae mark on the abdomen, how cute heh


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 13, 2006)

*Some Good Lookin t's Man...Awesome Job on the Pix too!*


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 13, 2006)

Thx,

Little evolution of the terrarium

The nymph begin to show on the web that the mother is preparing for 'em, unfortuantly not visible on the picture


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 13, 2006)

*Definatly a wicked set-up for all your T's....Just awesome to see such a natural surrounding, even for something that is in captivity! Way too cool! *


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,
Pterinochilus murinus, due for a molt. (this is not the spiderling from my sac hehe)

I transfered the specimen on a sandy substrate, i'll see how the spider behave in it. I love this specimen, darker then most "RCF"  sling i've seen before


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just paging through your thread again, your dogs are so cute! What did you name the male? How much do they weigh?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi  hehe they're very nice.

My female "Kirdec" is very docile and very sociable you know she will always go at people and she play all the time. She's about 95 pound, pretty small and pretty full grown as she's 2 year and 2 month old. My male is 1 year and 1 month old and about 125 pound or even more, he's very massive, much bigger then my female already. Bot hare same race, very fun to look together.

The name buff came to my mind because in french  the word "Boff" is meaning something like "Bah ...", this dog is a big baby that I can do everything I want with so I tought that the name was fitting. This said, NOBADY else can tuch this dog, he's extremly nervous and he get very defensive when someone get close.

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=dog001.flv

horrible quality video sorry
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=dog007.flv

Buff always hate to see me give affection to Kirdec
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=videos009.flv

Last video 

I can make Kirdec talk hehe, this said the video is horrible ... sorry the light is always low in my house
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=dog.flv


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi, heres some special I never seen before 

Heres a nymph of my Pterinochilus murinus sac, a specimen with 2 spinnerets! hehe anyone seen that before ? I'll do everything I can to keep the spider alive, at least untill the next molt


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 14, 2006)

I am ... really bored lol, and I tought I would made a video of when the sling get out of the sac and a video of the tank

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...nus/murinus/?action=view&current=video001.flv

The tank they're living in
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Enclosure/?action=view&current=video.flv


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 15, 2006)

Lorgakor said:


> Your dogs are so cute! What did you name the male?


I answered 



> The name buff came to my mind because in french the word "Boff" is meaning something like "Bah ...", this dog is a big baby that I can do everything I want with so I tought that the name was fitting.


I made a video for you to explain how this dog is like : Bah ... I dont care ...
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=video008.flv


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 15, 2006)

Kirdec Attacks 
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=video013.flv

Sorry im  boring with my dog's lol


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 15, 2006)

wow very nice, the one with the double spinnerettes is very interesting!!! So what do you plan to do with the slings in the mothers cage? Are you gonna keep them in there, or take em out?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi,

I dont plan to take out the spiderling out of the tank, i'll try different cohabitation experience


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome videos Cedrik, your dogs are really gorgeous! Too bad they didn't have any sound, I would love to have been able to hear them barking at each other! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 16, 2006)

Ephebopus murinus in a new environment. Under that cork bark theres a 10 inch deep pre-made burrow.


----------



## verry_sweet (Dec 16, 2006)

Baboon said:


> I am ... really bored lol, and I tought I would made a video of when the sling get out of the sac and a video of the tank
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...nus/murinus/?action=view&current=video001.flv
> 
> ...



You have some great videos posted here I really like them…..thanx. The one with the babies and mom was awesome. Pictures are perfect (as always lol) and your dogs are cutie-pies. Take care


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 16, 2006)

Another picture of my _Ephebopus murinus_ environment


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 17, 2006)

_Pterinochilus lugardi _ in its new environement


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 17, 2006)

_Poecilotheria fasciata_ juvenile unsexed specimen


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 18, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus _sling freshly molted


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi,

_Theraphosa_ sp. "_the famous blondi pink foot_" , post molt of a couple of days due for a good roach now. Sorry for the picture quality and bad pose, the specimen was not very cooperative. This said im happy this specimen is unsexed so now it proves its a female... arr arr







Tarsus and metatarsus that are still showing pink coloration, next molt it should completly disapear.







Compare the picture above with these picture, one molt ago.
post molt 


















later ...


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2006)

_Stromatopelma c. calceatum_, juvenile specimen, unsexed.







Femur of leg 4 wich are of course much thinner then the _Heteroscodra maculata_






Abdomen marking ... I got to admit I really love these mark






Front leg


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 21, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Abdomen marking ... I got to admit I really love these mark


Yes, I must admit, butts can be quite attractive!


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2006)

Heh  This is a species we really dont hear much about, but they're on my favorite species list :worship:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Dec 21, 2006)

soo the Theraphosa sp. "blondi pink foot" is an apophysis or no? :?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi,

I dont know, I heard to many version and story around this specimen that I finally decided to dont beleive any, to me it just look hybrid but how can I know, so I call it _theraphosa_ sp.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 22, 2006)

"Go away with your camera"

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/?action=view&current=buff.flv


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 23, 2006)

Heres a shot of the inwarded spermathacae, one of the principal caracteristique to the species _Pterinochilus murinus_, wich is unique in the genus _Pterinochilus_


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 23, 2006)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ retrolateral scopulae


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 23, 2006)

_Heterothele villosella _juvenile unsexed specimen, 1 1/2 cm body size.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi folks!

Here's a little update of the _Pterinochilus murinus_, it molted into a spiderling!

The molt was good untill the very end, the right side spinnerets were stuck, even 1 hour after she was back on its leg so I helped her to remove the molt, I did it as gentle as possible, I dont think I injured the specimen (wich is about 1/2 cm leg span)

Something interesting  ... December 23 : The nymph molt into a spiderling, its the very first specimen of all the sac to molt, the one that followed next was only on december 27 and they all followed few hour after, it molted much faster then all its brother and sister

It refused feeding untill now, like all the other, I keep offering her dead food everyday, and light mist every 2-3 days to keep it hydrated. I am keeping it at a temperature of 26 degres celius the day, and 22-23 the night.

The specimen is spinning web from the right spinnet, but I did'nt see it spin from the left, that does'nt seem to be any use to the specimen for the moment. It spin as much web as its brother and sister

Now the picture of the evolution, I am sorry for the bad picture, the specimen is very very agile, very active, just like the other! and lets not forget they're small.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2006)

That's just bizarre!
Would be very interesting to see this little fella grow into adulthood!
good luck with it man!

cheers, Sietse


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2006)

Thx!

And you know before it molt I did'nt think there was a lot of chance of surviving, but looking how well the molt process been, and looking how active and agile the specimen is, I think it got some chance to survive for a long time ... Lets hope


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Folks!

_Pterinochilus murinus _UMV or TCF, freshly molted in its new environment.

Enjoy!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 5, 2007)

Pterinochilus murinus, communal experience video
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...s/?action=view&current=MURINUSCOMMUNAL015.flv







I am taking a lot of note, but they're in french, i'll translate everything at the end and share them with you.

but for those who speak french :



> Notes :
> 
> 
> 10 décembre : je retire la mere, et retire le sac d'oeuf. J'ai isolé 8 specimen dans un contenant, et j'ai laissé les autre dans le sac d'oeuf que j'ai transféré dans le nouvel environnement avec la femelle. La raison pourquoi jai transféré le cocon et la femelle est bien simple, le vieux terrarium dans lequel elles etaient ne permettait pas de faire cette esperience. J'ai fait en sorte que la femelle ait un contact physique avec le sac d'oeuf pour l'aider a le reconnaitre.
> ...


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 7, 2007)

Pre molt _Pterinochilus lugardi_ that begin to block the entrance of its retreat with substrate and web.

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...s/lugardi/?action=view&current=lugardi004.flv


----------



## ErikH (Jan 7, 2007)

I just love the habitats you set up for these T's!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 7, 2007)

_Theraphosa _sp. urticating hairs


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 7, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi _tibial spur







bulb ... not the best picture sorry, aint easy through a dirty glass ...


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

That photo from the _Theraphosa sp._ is breathtaking!! :worship:


----------



## Natemass (Jan 7, 2007)

thats a sick video of the p.lugardi


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

3;00 am : I am sleeping very well .. Then I feel a little something running on my leg haha !

This is one of the little murinus from my communal tank ... there was, a 1/4 inch opening on the corner that I did'nt see, STUPID ME!!!

This said, this specimen come from an early feeding I did in the day, the tank was opened a long time, it must have get out while I preparing the roach and everything ... I doubt very much any specimen escaped from that famous hole, because untill today they did'nt leave much the cocoon of the mother (as far as I know of course)

But hey, what a nice hiding spot, I would hide there to


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 12, 2007)

Well .... What did'nt want to happen ... happened ..

It seem that the sling started exploring the tank a couple of days ago (what I did'nt know, I tought they were mostly staying in the cocoon of the mother, as they were everytime I was looking at them)

But in the last days, the count of individu seemed to be lower .... but I tought they were hidden, as simple ...

Well, I did'nt sleep of the night tonight, because every 10 min i've had a murinus walking on me. In 5 min, I found at least 15 individu ... wich mean they all found that little hole.

This said, theres at least 15 in the tank, and I found 15, for a total of 30 individu. I am very lucky, this sac was extremly small, I counted about 35 individu to the begining, wich mean I found most of the escaped sling ...

the problem are'nt the escaped sling, the problem is that now my experience is totally failed, how I am gona note about canibalisme now ? all this will for sure change the result of my experience ...

folks, you cant beleive how angry I am on myself right now... WHAT A NEWBIE MISTAKE!!!!!!!! I feel like a total idiot right now, posting this reply.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 12, 2007)

it happens keep it the pics coming there still good


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 15, 2007)

_Pterinochilus chordatus_, immature male freshly molted







_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

nice P.chordatus thats one thats high on my list


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 16, 2007)

I totally agree with you they're ... AWESome!!! and we just never hear about 'em ... they're probably not enough Purple yellow red blue metallica ...


----------



## Natemass (Jan 16, 2007)

ya ive noticed that a lot of people dont give the African species the credit they deserve. Ive actually just started getting into them, pretty much after looking at your pic thread. i obv cant resist the amazing colors of other species but something about the attitude and behavior of the african species im fond of. idk w/es their sweet.


----------



## Kriegan (Jan 16, 2007)

Baboon said:


> Well .... What did'nt want to happen ... happened ..
> 
> It seem that the sling started exploring the tank a couple of days ago (what I did'nt know, I tought they were mostly staying in the cocoon of the mother, as they were everytime I was looking at them)
> 
> ...


No need to feel like an idiot mate, this is how we learn from our mistakes and avoid repeating them 

I actually think it's pretty cool your interest in experimenting with communal setups and taking detailed notes on your findings. You'll have more opportunities with other sac's species later on, so don't let this discourage you. Keep up the good work and the awesome pics you post. 

Regards,
Ulrich


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 16, 2007)

Thx my friend, thats appreciated


----------



## Kriegan (Jan 16, 2007)

Baboon said:


> Thx my friend, thats appreciated


You're welcome!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 20, 2007)

A very rare species


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, so, what you think ? Heteroscodra maculata are know to make very fast mating, I think ... I can see 1 or 2 very quick insertion ? 

What you guys and girls thinks ? 

We can see at the end she'S agressive so I immediatly separated them.


On the bigger size video ... its easier to tell, we can see its pedipalps getting very close of the epigastric

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...ulata/?action=view&current=maculatamating.flv


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 20, 2007)

Great video !! good luck on a sac....

Regards, Mike :clap:


----------



## TheNatural (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi man, as you have seen .... Im back.

Thanks for the support, you are a good friend  

I wish we meet soon


----------



## TheNatural (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi man, as you have seen .... Im back.

Thanks for the support, you are a good friend  

I wish we meet soon


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 20, 2007)

We'll meet one day for sure my friend, you're always welcome in my spider loft. Hope to see you soon back in the hobby, im sure you will.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 21, 2007)

Female #2 mating ... Very, VERY, bad video ... of course we dont choose where they will mate huh. Here again, very fast, but we can see a typical reaction of the female when they get penetrated

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l...us/maculata/?action=view&current=maculata.flv


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 21, 2007)

Very interesting videos, buddy! Nice quality.

I didn't know that the female H. maculata was agressive with the males.

Keep us informed on what happens next!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great vids Cedrik! In the first vid, it seemed like the female nabbed the male, did he get out? Amazing footage caught as always as I see the trend in all your vids, I'm looking forward to more, do you have an archive or all your vids you ever took? The more I see the more fascinating it is, it's like a special on tv..  Thanks again bro!


-Andy


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

I've got a couple of different kind of video on my Photobucket, you can browse if you want to.

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

awesome videos, and awesome looking dogs what kind are they?


----------



## kurisute_hasu (Jan 21, 2007)

*Good question*



Ando55 said:


> Great vids Cedrik! In the first vid, it seemed like the female nabbed the male, did he get out?
> -Andy


Just what I was thinking.   She does look like a cranky one. 
How long before you know if you get a sac?


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 21, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome videos, and awesome looking dogs what kind are they?




Bull Mastiffs...

Regards, Mike


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, the old (and fat) man is right, they are Bull mastiff


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 22, 2007)

Who you calling old ??

Regards, Mike


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 22, 2007)

You probably know better then me


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 22, 2007)

Baboon said:


> You probably know better then me


LOL...

Mike


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 22, 2007)

I forgot to Thanks Emmanuel for its male _Heteroscodra maculata_


----------



## Natemass (Jan 22, 2007)

im liking the new vids but where are the infamous pictures?


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 22, 2007)

Haha  No picture, it was to fast. Each time, it took a long time before they mate. In the first video, I was closing my camera and about to cancel everything when they decided to do it, I quickly opened my camera and started filming. Same thing with the second video.

I am gona make tons of very nice picture of that male when im done with him.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 22, 2007)

looking forward to it, my h.mac is still small im hoping for a female but if not maybe during the summer ill send it up to you. how is shipping stuff to canada or vis virsa


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 22, 2007)

Shipping from US to Canada is complicated, and if im not wrong we would need a permits, if we get cought without permits I think we have a huge tickets


----------



## Natemass (Jan 22, 2007)

well i guess thats out of the question but ive never been to canada


----------



## eman (Jan 22, 2007)

Baboon said:


> I forgot to Thanks Emmanuel for its male _Heteroscodra maculata_


You're welcome Cedrik, I'm very happy it worked out well! Congratulations on the matings - I'm hoping for the best. 

Cheers, 

Eman


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 22, 2007)

i've got good feeling about it man! lets see what will happen


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 24, 2007)

Heres the only decend picture ... I could take ... This is, *BY FAR* the spider that frustrated me the most in a photo session ... Its sometimes long and hard to take a good picture. In 1 hour, this is really the only ... acceptable ... picture, I could make... I was planning to make some fabulous picture of him, but before I throw him in the snow, I tought I was going to stop everything there.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

the hour was worth it becuz thats a great pic, H.mac MM right?


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi, yes, this is a mature male


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 25, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ spermathecae with terminal lobes, wich is a feature that can differ _Pterinochilus lugardi_ and _Pterinochilus murinus_. _Pterinochilus simoni, P. vorax, _ and _Eucratoscelus_ spp. also possess this feature.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 25, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ retrolateral setae scopulae






and the procurved carapace, wich can also differ _Pterinochilus lugardi_ and _P. murinus_


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Cedrik!

Cool and interesting close ups! I was wondering, are you still using the same canon powershot a410? Or do you have a new camera? Cause mine won´t go THAT close :evil: 

Best regards, Sietse


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, same old camera. You will end up using the full capacity of the camera, dont worry.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2007)

I´ll start experimenting! 
Thanx!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 27, 2007)

Very rare, very under rated, very unique species of tarantula


----------



## Libertykeeper (Jan 28, 2007)

*Fearsome*

Baboon, below I will share with you the most frightening, near apocolyptic Crawshayi that has ever walked on this planet. It has driven several visitors to my house completely mad, running in all directions, she is simply put...insane...




I apologize for the horrible photography, but its quite hard to take a good photo when handling this fearsome beast...:}


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 28, 2007)

if you think she's that insane, why are you handling it lol.

Im sorry but im not a big fan of the people who present the spider like a monster, and then show a handling picture. These people seem to dont have enough experience with the spider to handle it, and the worst of all, they seem to want to show off a little ... Wich is probably the worst point in handling.


----------



## Libertykeeper (Jan 28, 2007)

Baboon, It was a joke...as you can see, she hardly a monster:wall: I do not make it a practice to handle my T's nevertheless, I meant the post to be entertaining, I apologize for the miss.....


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry for behind nut with you then, lol.

Its still a sad reality, most people will present the spider like this :

OH MY GOD SHE'S A REAL DEVIL, REAL CRAZY BEAST. Then they show a handling picture lol ... God , what are they trying to prove, this is so ridiculous.


----------



## Libertykeeper (Jan 28, 2007)

Baboon said:


> Its still a sad reality, most people will present the spider like this :
> 
> OH MY GOD SHE'S A REAL DEVIL, REAL CRAZY BEAST. Then they show a handling picture lol ... God , what are they trying to prove, this is so ridiculous.


I agree with you 100% Baboon, handling, in my opinion should not be practiced, it stresses the T very, very much as you well know. I just had this little lady decide that she wasn't going to be cooperative during her housing transport, and wanted to venture out in the great unknown. I am with you on the negative imagery that is unfortunatley portrayed by some owners and of course, the following irony of a handling pic. We must protect image of the true nature of these beautiful inverts.:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, sorry again for behind nuts with you. To be honest, my screen is much darker then most screen, and as the picture was already dark, to me it was a 100% black image, I could'nt even see your hand. So I could'nt tell it was a small specimen, and did'nt see it like a joke! :?


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 30, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi ..._

Adult female






abdomen






carapace


----------



## Natemass (Jan 30, 2007)

that P.lugardi mean looking


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice shot of your P. lugardi, another I may want to add to my wish list.


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice P. lugardi  pics Cedrik  , is that the same one that closed up it's entrance to molt?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes exacly Ando, thats the same !

I am going to mate her soon with my male  What does what mean ? Video to come soon heh


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Yes exacly Ando, thats the same !
> 
> I am going to mate her soon with my male  What does what mean ? Video to come soon heh


Yay more vids! :clap: Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tegenaria (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice P lugardi,love those markings!
So Cedrik, why the name change?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi,

ah, simply because I was tired to be called Baboon, it was'nt very serious and it was just a matter of time before I change it in the futur so, I tought I would do it right now heh. Also, in some serious forum its obligatory to have the real name and I think its very good like this.

No more confusion ... etc ...


----------



## Libertykeeper (Feb 3, 2007)

Gorgeous Lugardi Cedrik, congrats...:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 4, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ mating. We can see that the bulb of the male is directly on the female epigastric, this said, we cannot see the insertion. But, we can see the male shaking its palps, at 28 seconds or so, wich is a typical behavior of an insertion, plus the female immediatly push him back after, and then, the male begin to wash its bulb, wich is a good sign in my opinion. The male was charging its bulb this morning so these are all good sign of a successfull mating.

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/Bab...dimating010.flv


----------



## PinkLady (Feb 4, 2007)

Great video...hope you get a sac from your mating. Nice sp. of T!!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 4, 2007)

good vid awesome tank set up im a big fan of natural looking tanks but i cant stand the fact you cant see through the sides on plastic container as the ones you are using but none the less your pics and vids are very good


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Nate

Hehe, I agree not the most display container. Comes a time that you dont need to see them, just keeping them is enough heh. When I want to see my spider I open the lid


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice vid Cedrik, hope the mating goes well and a sack is in the works.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2007)

hi fellow

Its been a long time I took picture and I was bored so I decided to takes 2 random shot

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_ environnement






_Heterothele villosella_


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Cedrik great picsl like usual, I was wondering if you would be able to get an overall pic of the C.marshalli enclosure.


----------



## Dilbrain (Feb 17, 2007)

Cedrik without a doubt you are the man when it comes to African sp.  :worship: 
I only have a few [ C.crawshayi uvie and P.murinus rcf juvie ]. But hope to acquire more eventually. I know where to come if I have any questions in future [ if that's cool ].
Regards the 'Baboon' nickname , I may be changing my own user name for similar reasons....


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 17, 2007)

Hehe.

Yes dont hesitate to ask question it will be a pleasure.


Novak : theres nothing else to see in this environement


----------



## Natemass (Feb 17, 2007)

Where do you get all your Africans such as the Heterothele villosella, you have a lot of the ts from the baboon website and id love get some more africans.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 17, 2007)

I've got a lot of them from Martin, but not only from him some are kinda hard to find.

The _Heterothele villosella_ were from him.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 17, 2007)

is martin in cananda or the US?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 17, 2007)

He's in Canada, this is Tarantula Canada, know as Tarcan.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 23, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ ...

Tibia apophyses holding female fang's






penetration






Male got injured on leg I






male bulbus


----------



## Natemass (Feb 24, 2007)

great pics, keep it up dude your the new "thenatural"


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 24, 2007)

Lol! I'm pretty sure he will get back soon, its like drug's, you can't stop when you're deep in.


----------



## Bothrops (Feb 24, 2007)

lmao, that's a funny pic!


----------



## borut21 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello. Nice pictures. How big is that maculata male?


----------



## TRON (Feb 24, 2007)

Really cool thread. Love the dog pictures too!!!


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, it is 3 1/2 cm body size.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ UMV environnement


----------



## Bothrops (Feb 28, 2007)

That's a very nice environment, congrats!

What's the substrate? 

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2007)

Natural earth


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 28, 2007)

That last shot is great but all your pics are.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

nice enclosure did you secure the rocks or keep it just the way it they sit? i had a nice enclosure for a A.semmanni but i didnt secure it and i woke up one day with the rock upside down, lucky it didnt squish the t.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2007)

Im not sure to understand, sorry for my horrible english lol


----------



## Gigas (Feb 28, 2007)

I think he is asking :
Are the rocks secured somehow or are they just left resting like that?
He had an experience where the rocks fell apart but fortunately did not kill the T


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2007)

Ah, no no, they're well burrowed and they cannot move from there :}


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

o i c and thanks gigus


----------



## Natemass (Mar 11, 2007)

no new pics?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 11, 2007)

Ya I agree Cedrik where are the new pics? I need eye candy!:}


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 13, 2007)

I am a grand father of 3 little devil now


----------



## Natemass (Mar 13, 2007)

i want one! if it looks anything like your other dogs it will look like a champ


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 9, 2007)

congrats grandpa, they are cute


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 9, 2007)

hey cedrik, great job on the "Pterinochilus murinus UMV environnement",
very very good, its hard to do such nice enclosure only with rocks and earth, I will try do do something similar here, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome pics Cedrik, your setups are very nice.. :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2007)

Thx Natural

little update of the 2 abdominal _Pterinochilus murinus_


----------



## AlainL (May 3, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> hi fellow
> 
> Its been a long time I took picture and I was bored so I decided to takes 2 random shot
> 
> ...


Salut!

Very nice pics man!
I love your H.villosella.
I just got a sling from Martin and I can't wait for Him to show colors.

Keep on posting

Take care!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Thx Natural
> 
> little update of the 2 abdominal _Pterinochilus murinus_


Hey Cedrik it's been awhile! Wow, It's still alive and at this rate it looks like it'll make it to adulthood. Have you seperated the slings from where they hatched yet?


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Hey Cedrik it's been awhile! Wow, It's still alive and at this rate it looks like it'll make it to adulthood. Have you seperated the slings from where they hatched yet?



Hi, thx.

Yes, they're all separated from the mother tank's, but i've a groupe of 15 individu living together.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hi, thx.
> 
> Yes, they're all separated from the mother tank's, but i've a groupe of 15 individu living together.


Oh sweet, hows that going? What instar/size are they at now?


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

3rd molt on the spiderling phase. about ... 1 1/2 cm or so, some bigger, some smaller of course.

Its going very well for the moment ... Good cohabitation


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hi,
> 
> 3rd molt on the spiderling phase. about ... 1 1/2 cm or so, some bigger, some smaller of course.
> 
> Its going very well for the moment ... Good cohabitation


Awesome, do you find any sharing hides or eating the same prey item? How about some pics of the enclosure, would that be possible?


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

I am working -->*A LOT*<-- and I dont have much time for myself, and I dont have much time for observing them. This said, they're all sharing the same hide

I'll be taking picture soon for you


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working -->*A LOT*<-- and I dont have much time for myself, and I dont have much time for observing them. This said, they're all sharing the same hide
> 
> I'll be taking picture soon for you



Ah, bummer, is that why you haven't posted much on the boards? It's been awhile. Well, I can't wait for those pics, sounds really interesting!


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2007)

Yes, thats one of the reason ... I really got no life for the last 2 month's, work's, eat and sleep.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Yes, thats one of the reason ... I really got no life for the last 2 month's, work's, eat and sleep.


Eeek, I'd hate that, atleast your doing what needs to be done right. Any new additions while gone?


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2007)

Yes, a few ...

6 _Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_, some _Stromatopelma c. calceatum_, 10 or so _Pterinochilus chordatus_, heum ... mated _Heterothele villosella_ ... The mated Heteroscodra maculata are getting real big, same for Pterinochilus lugardi I dont remember the other's :?


----------



## P. Novak (May 4, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Yes, a few ...
> 
> 6 _Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_, some _Stromatopelma c. calceatum_, 10 or so _Pterinochilus chordatus_, heum ... mated _Heterothele villosella_ ... The mated Heteroscodra maculata are getting real big, same for Pterinochilus lugardi I dont remember the other's :?


Oh very nice! How commmon are Heteroscodra maculata in canada(that's where you are right)?


----------



## CedrikG (May 4, 2007)

Hi, yes.

_Heteroscodra maculata_ are not rare but not so common you know not so many people has them, not to many people has interess in african species here. This said, they're not very common but not expensive either.


----------



## CedrikG (May 5, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_






an over view of the environnement, under that rock is a 12 inch pre-made burrow.





the tank itself, made by myself, I got 20 of these for the mooment, more to come


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2007)

I love Ceratogyrus marshalli! :clap:  Yours looks like it's in need of a molt though. I'm hoping mine molts since it has been refusing food. 

The setup is sweet, what are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## CedrikG (May 5, 2007)

Hi,

yes you're right, it is in need of a molt for a long time now ... The dimention are 10 inch x 10 inch x 19 inch deep.


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2007)

Oh wow great sized tank, how difficult was it to make those? How much did it cost? How is the lid set onto it? Sorry, I like asking questions..


----------



## CedrikG (May 5, 2007)

Hi,

not difficult, but long, and boring.
I dont remember the cost, was a long time ago I bought the glass
the lid slide in the metal thing's ... sorry for my very good english


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hi,
> 
> not difficult, but long, and boring.
> I dont remember the cost, was a long time ago I bought the glass
> the lid slide in the metal thing's ... sorry for my very good english


I think I should really start making my own enclosures. Anyways, wow so you made 20 of them? That is alot! Your english is perfectly fine compared to some others on here.

Are they all the same dimensions? Using them just for burrowers or arboreals as well?


----------



## CedrikG (May 6, 2007)

_Poecilotheria fasciata_ environnement


----------



## CedrikG (May 6, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli _retreat entrance.


----------



## CedrikG (May 6, 2007)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ gravid, new environnement

12 inch deep burrow under these rock's.


----------



## P. Novak (May 6, 2007)

I love the habitats, how often do you see the Ts with the burrows?


----------



## CedrikG (May 6, 2007)

From never to ever


----------



## P. Novak (May 6, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> From never to ever


Oh wow, I don't know if I'd be able to stand that. Atleast you know they're happy.


----------



## CedrikG (May 7, 2007)

Hehe yeah anyway im not a big fan of these toy's'aurus spider waiting there in the middle of the tank

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ waiting at the entrance of its log for a prey.


----------



## P. Novak (May 7, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hehe yeah anyway im not a big fan of these toy's'aurus spider waiting there in the middle of the tank
> 
> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ waiting at the entrance of its log for a prey.


Haha are you referring to the Brachys, Aphonopelma, and Grammostola spp. that stay visible all the time? 

Very nice T and habitat!


----------



## CedrikG (May 7, 2007)

Yes, exactly these one, but im mostly not a big fan of the NW terrestials


----------



## P. Novak (May 7, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Yes, exactly these one, but im mostly not a big fan of the NW terrestials


Haha I noticed with all your OW Ts. I'm half and half, the only thing I don't like about NW Ts, is those hairs! They drive me crazy lol.


----------



## CedrikG (May 10, 2007)

_Heteroscodra maculata_


----------



## CedrikG (May 13, 2007)

Hi everybady, here's the new member of the familly, Baboon


----------



## Natemass (May 13, 2007)

i want 1!


----------



## Morro_Narcissa (May 13, 2007)

Very sweet puppy.


----------



## Mike H. (May 13, 2007)

Great looking pup !! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> _Heteroscodra maculata_


Congrats on the upcoming sac!



CedrikG said:


> Hi everybady, here's the new member of the familly, Baboon


That dog is so adorable!


----------



## Doezsha (May 13, 2007)

Loves the pup Cedrik, I miss my American staffordshire Ganja   he was a cool dude


----------



## CedrikG (May 17, 2007)

Thx,
Anyone's hungry?


----------



## CedrikG (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Becky (May 18, 2007)

CedrikG said:


>



species???


----------



## CedrikG (May 18, 2007)

Hi,

_Heteroscodra maculata_


----------



## P. Novak (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Cedrik, I wish you lots and lots of babies!


----------



## CedrikG (May 19, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus ''darlingi_, mature male.







Ventral view






Epigastric and abdominal band






Protuberance, wich is more developaded then the _C. bechuanicus_ male. This is weird because some people state the opposite, Ceratogyrus bechuanicus male is suposed to have a more developated protuberance...


















Bulbus and tibia apophysis






We can see that the leg IV and leg I are pretty much the same size, what is'nt suposed to be the case for male _C. bechuanicus_, but normal for male Ceratogyrus darlingi. For the female darlingi, some say that the leg IV are longer then the 1, and the III longer then the II, wich is the opposite to the Ceratogyrus bechuanicus female.


----------



## Natemass (May 19, 2007)

awesome pics keep em coming


----------



## AlainL (May 20, 2007)

Salut cedrik!

Vraiment content de t'avoir rencontrer aujourd'ui.
Est ce que ca l'a bien ete pour retourner chez vous?

Take care!

Alain


----------



## CedrikG (May 20, 2007)

Salut Alain

Oui tout a bien été, c'était un peu endormant en soiré comme ca sur l'autoroute mais c'étais corect, ce sera a refaire


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2007)

Anybady called for some _Heteroscodra ?_


----------



## AlainL (May 29, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Anybady called for some _Heteroscodra ?_


Salut Cedrik!

Felicitation, vraiment cool ca.
T'en a combien?


----------



## P. Novak (May 29, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Anybady called for some _Heteroscodra ?_


Congrats Cedrik! They are cute little things! How old are they?


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2007)

Salut Alain

Je n'en sais rien honetement ... pas moins de 100 car toutes ne sont pas visible sur la photo. Je suis content car certaines personne me parlaient comme un con, ils me disaient que je venait de tuer mes mygalons a cause que j'ai ouvert le cocon prématurément, lol. Heureusement, certaines personne, comme Martin, m'ont simplement donné des conseil au lieu de me faire sentir comme le pire des sans dessin. J'ai pas mal hate que ces personnes voient ces photos, TOUS, on survecue.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (May 29, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Anybady called for some _Heteroscodra ?_


They're all males!!! lol none of them have that ghostly white appearance that the females possess  

Awesome shots yet again Cedrik.


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2007)

Lolll, ohhhh my another professional sexer :}


----------



## AlainL (May 29, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Salut Alain
> 
> Je n'en sais rien honetement ... pas moins de 100 car toutes ne sont pas visible sur la photo. Je suis content car certaines personne me parlaient comme un con, ils me disaient que je venait de tuer mes mygalons a cause que j'ai ouvert le cocon prématurément, lol. Heureusement, certaines personne, comme Martin, m'ont simplement donné des conseil au lieu de me faire sentir comme le pire des sans dessin. J'ai pas mal hate que ces personnes voient ces photos, TOUS, on survecue.


Ouin, y'a toujours des cons dans ce mondequi ont reussi quel'que chose d'une certaine facon et croient que seul leur maniere est bonne:?tu viens de leur prouver le contraire;P ben bon.

felicitation encore.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 4, 2007)

Kirdec giving a hard time to Buff








Anybady want some skin ? i've got some for sale


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 4, 2007)

Is'nt she adorable ?


----------



## AlainL (Jun 4, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Is'nt she adorable ?


Salut Cedrik!

tres beau chiens man:clap:


----------



## Natemass (Jun 4, 2007)

hahaha i miss havin all my dogs, best part is getting them going n wrestling around with them


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi,

_Chaetopelma gracile_, native to the north of Africa, Turkey and Cyprus.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 10, 2007)

_Hysterocrates_ sp. environnement


----------



## Natemass (Jun 11, 2007)

awesome tank and burrow


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi everybady, here's a picture of the famous _Pterinochilus murinus ''Mwangwamba''_, wich I can hardly wait to see as adult.


----------



## AlainL (Jun 18, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hi everybady, here's a picture of the famous _Pterinochilus murinus ''Mwangwamba''_, wich I can hardly wait to see as adult.


Wow, interresant.
C'est quoi la difference avec le rcf?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 18, 2007)

Alain,

C'est une forme un peu debattu, tres peu d'informations sont disponible en fait ... Les specimen vendu sous le nom de _Pterinochilus murinus ''Mwangwamba''_ que Timo aurait étudier auraient en fait été des Pterinochilus murinus TCF normale, cela dit ... comment prouver que c'était pas le vendeur qui a voulu faire une petite passe d'argent rapide et vendre sous de faux noms. Tres difficile en fait de trouver la moindre information fiable, est ce une nouvelle forme, ou une forme deja connue ... On ne le sait pas pour le moment, on a vu cette forme apparaitre sur les forum il y a de ca quelques mois, mais elle reste relativement rare, les specimen montrés n'étaient pas des RCF par contre.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 19, 2007)

I just found this little beauty, by far the nicest butterfly i've seen in my life


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 19, 2007)

That is a cool butterfly I like its antennas and its wings. What the heck I just like it.


----------



## AlainL (Jun 19, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> I just found this little beauty, by far the nicest butterfly i've seen in my life



Wow man 

Hallucinant, as tu trouver ca a sherbrooke?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 20, 2007)

Ouais man j'allucinais tete!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 21, 2007)

My new tatoo, I like it very much


----------



## massmorels (Jun 21, 2007)

its actually not a butterfly, but a sp. of moth.. I will figure out which sp. later on.

nice ink, its about time you branded yourself with your logo!


----------



## tinacouch (Jun 21, 2007)

It,s a Luna moth....


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet tat Cedrik! Trademark haha!


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 21, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> My new tatoo, I like it very much


Hey, nice tattoo! That symbol is yours!! haha


----------



## AlainL (Jun 21, 2007)

salut Cedrik!

Beau tatoo, tu est certain au moin qu'il est unique


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 22, 2007)

Ouep en effet 

En passant, je crois que ma plus grosse Pterinochilus murinus est en pre mue, c'est une bonne nouvelle alors l'envoie ne presse pas.

Comment va le male ?


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 22, 2007)

massmorels said:


> its actually not a butterfly, but a sp. of moth.. I will figure out which sp. later on.
> 
> nice ink, its about time you branded yourself with your logo!


Thats what I thought too based on the wings and antennas


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 22, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> My new tatoo, I like it very much


Thats 1 kick azz tattoo :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's a new picture that show better details, and without the cream


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 22, 2007)

That is the most awesome simple tat I've seen. You chose the best spot too.


----------



## AlainL (Jun 22, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Ouep en effet
> 
> En passant, je crois que ma plus grosse Pterinochilus murinus est en pre mue, c'est une bonne nouvelle alors l'envoie ne presse pas.
> 
> Comment va le male ?


Salut cedrik!

Le male va tres bien, son appetit a diminuer pas mal depuis sa mue ultime, mais je crois que c'est tres normal.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 29, 2007)

Larvae





N2





molting into spidering


----------



## massmorels (Jun 30, 2007)

what happened from N2 to N3? congrats though my friend! Ill be opening mine next week..


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,

I did'nt take much picture of the pre larvae stade.

Cool man good luck with that


----------



## AlainL (Jun 30, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Larvae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Cedrik!

Ca va?

Est-ce que ce sont des P.chordatus ???

Vraiment cool, felicitation.

Est ce que c'est correct si je t'envoie mon male pendant mes vacances(2 premiere de aout)?Comme ca si je me fais morde je vais avoir 2 semaines pour recuperer


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 30, 2007)

Salut Alain,

Ce sont des_ Heteroscodra maculata_. Oui aucun probleme pour le male, hehe.


----------



## AlainL (Jun 30, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Salut Alain,
> 
> Ce sont des_ Heteroscodra maculata_. Oui aucun probleme pour le male, hehe.


Cool, j'disais P.chordatus parce qu'il sont tres fonce.

Merci!


----------



## miha b. (Jul 1, 2007)

what does the symbol that you tattoed mean?


----------



## regalis (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe markings on pterinochilus abdomen ?


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi,
this is a symbol found on most Harpactirinae and Stromatopelminae abdomen, and this is my logo.


----------



## luna (Jul 2, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> I just found this little beauty, by far the nicest butterfly i've seen in my life





massmorels said:


> its actually not a butterfly, but a sp. of moth.. I will figure out which sp. later on.
> 
> nice ink, its about time you branded yourself with your logo!





tinacouch said:


> It,s a Luna moth....


She is correct… your pale green moth is  _Actias luna_, the Luna Moth.  Looks like a male.

Your photos are so clear.  Love the spiders… the snarling dog frightens me but that is a really scary picture!


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 4, 2007)

Thx luna 


Here's the environnement of my _Pterinochilus murinus_ communal (15 individu), no web visible as they're all hidden in these rock's.  I dont see much of a communal behavior, I mean they're mostly tolerating each other. Each have their own hide, they're not feeding together (as far as I know), but i've not seen any canibalisme yet.


----------



## luna (Jul 4, 2007)

Just rocks? Well, I guess more of a rock cave but... I am expecting some _P. murinus_ slings.  When they get bigger, I may try that for their home.  When you think about it, plenty of spiders make their homes in rock piles that you see while climbing mountains... I just never pictured it in a tank.  Do you know if that is their natural habitat?  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Luna,

Yes they're fond in this exact kind of environement, also under log's, some say they are also found in little plants living more as arboreal, making a cocoon between the branch's... This said, in the last years I tried different kind of environnement and crossed rock's is by far what they prefer


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 4, 2007)

CedrikG said:


>


How big is this terrarium and how big are stones?


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 4, 2007)

well .. compare it to the spider lol. It is 4 1/2 inch LS.

There's 12 inch deep burrow under these stone's to.

House in this terrarium
10 x 10 x  19 inch high.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 4, 2007)

very nice very nice  from where you have this stones?

sorry for english


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 4, 2007)

Man ... where you think i've got these rock's... I found them high in tree's ... :?


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 4, 2007)

hehe, I thought so ;P


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 5, 2007)

It say me CedrikG, how have made you at the nature desert terrarium? Is basis at sand as Pterinochilus species? 

Thanks for answer


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 12, 2007)

Is'nt she adorable ?


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 12, 2007)

Is that some kind of Mastiff? Looks like she has something on her nose.
Oh I can see it properly now I am using the PC,looks like bacon!


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, yes this isa bull mastiff


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 12, 2007)

haha cute dog!


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 12, 2007)

Some random one
a very dangerous and deadly animal that you cannot mess with






Heres 2 picture to show the coloration difference from a post molt _Chaetopelma gracile_






with a pre molt one


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 12, 2007)

Great pics Cedric...thats a nice looking T…… I had to come here to see the first picture since they deleted it in your ATS post.....I love your dogs they are so cute.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 12, 2007)

haha Thx


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 16, 2007)

Heh im quite happy of the result, _Stromatopelma c. calceatum_


----------



## pinkzebra (Aug 17, 2007)

Hooo ya! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on the little ones Cedrik and great pics like always! I really wanna see some more enclosure pics :drool:


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,

Salute the queen of my Stromatopelma c. calceatum sac, this is the very first molting into nymphae  Some of the others are very dark but still not molted, this one decided hey why should I wait the other's


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 2, 2007)

looking good Cedrik looking good.:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 7, 2007)

Err well I guess you're rather happy eh! Nice guitar dude!


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW 
what species is that


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 8, 2007)

a very rare and under rated species I would say


----------

